# Firmware: Canon releases v1.4.0 for the Canon EOS R5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 19, 2021)

> As promised Canon has released a major new firmware update for videographers that use the Canon EOS R5. This update adds external 8K ATOMOS Ninja V+ support via the HDMI port.
> Firmware v1.4.0 also adds simultaneous movie recording to both memory card slots and the VPG 400 profile.
> Firmware Version 1.4.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements:
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Marximusprime (Aug 19, 2021)

Dang it, I just installed 1.3.1.


----------



## Paul6 (Aug 19, 2021)

What about us photographers who could not care less what the video performance is


----------



## freddobonanza (Aug 19, 2021)

Loving the supply of firmware updates. They could always have something more, and hey, having bought an R6 for what it is and understanding the limited supply of firmware on previous cameras leaves me feeling an uneasy FOMO feeling like never before - very clever Canon marketing!


----------



## juanmaasecas (Aug 19, 2021)

IBIS issue is fixed


----------



## davidcl0nel (Aug 19, 2021)

juanmaasecas said:


> IBIS issue is fixed


How can you force the problem to test it ?


----------



## peters (Aug 19, 2021)

The update waits VERY long at 0% - so dont panic ;-)


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 19, 2021)

This is amazing, I can now set the shutter burst rate between not quite fast enough to way too fast.

Hang on, no I can't.


----------



## landon (Aug 19, 2021)

wockawocka said:


> This is amazing, I can now set the shutter burst rate between not quite fast enough to way too fast.
> 
> Hang on, no I can't.


Canon doesn't want you to do fast burst too often, that's why they give you no other choice. You'll have to buy the R3 for choices.


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 19, 2021)

landon said:


> You'll have to buy thr R3 for choices


Like the built in battery grip you can't remove


----------



## tron (Aug 19, 2021)

OK I am anxious to upgrade. So where is the firmware recall and the new update?


----------



## lukiv3 (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks like IBIS first shot issue has been fixed. Just updated to 1.4.0. 1st shot exposure of 0.6" handheld. Tack sharp. Great.


----------



## puffo25 (Aug 19, 2021)

Too bad this update does not provide in essence any update for still photographers:-(


----------



## peters (Aug 19, 2021)

Atomos also released their update for external 5k raw (Ninja V) and 8k raw (Ninja V+).

Did anyone got that to work allready? I cant get a signal on my Ninja V...


----------



## tron (Aug 19, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Too bad this update does not provide in essence any update for still photographers:-(


Not a new feature but IBIS fix is an update for still photographers. I do not shoot video but this fix alone is reason enough for me to upgrade the firmware.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul6 said:


> What about us photographers who could not care less what the video performance is


Just ignore the video stuff.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 19, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Too bad this update does not provide in essence any update for still photographers:-(


What does it lack that you'd want them to add?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 19, 2021)

wish these video crybabies would just move on too Sony or etc for all these WISHES AND ETC
smh Canon Focus on what your company/brand was founded on PHOTOGRAPHY/STILLS & IMPROVING IT FOR EVERYBODY


----------



## tron (Aug 19, 2021)

Although I am rather happy with my R5 I can think of some issues regarding stills photography:

They have to fix the loss of manual focus setting when shooting timelapses. (there has been an issue reported by a member doing astrophotography). That's a bug!

They could give us the setting where we chose between release and focus priority in servo mode. R5 is maybe the only camera that does not have it!!!


----------



## DJPatte (Aug 19, 2021)

What about 4K 120fps over hdmi..? Anyone knows or have downloaded?


----------



## peters (Aug 19, 2021)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> wish these video crybabies would just move on too Sony or etc for all these WISHES AND ETC
> smh Canon Focus on what your company/brand was founded on PHOTOGRAPHY/STILLS & IMPROVING IT FOR EVERYBODY


So they just build one of the best and most versatile photo cameras in the market at this price point? So this is not enough?


----------



## RajatMishra (Aug 19, 2021)

scyrene said:


> What does it lack that you'd want them to add?


Pixel shift like feature would do me some good.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 19, 2021)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> wish these video crybabies would just move on too Sony or etc for all these WISHES AND ETC
> smh Canon Focus on what your company/brand was founded on PHOTOGRAPHY/STILLS & IMPROVING IT FOR EVERYBODY


Founded on stills because video didn't yet exist. That's like telling Ford to go back to the Model T.


----------



## APP (Aug 19, 2021)

Still wish they'd add a super high resolution pixel shift mode. Maybe next time?


----------



## peters (Aug 19, 2021)

DJPatte said:


> What about 4K 120fps over hdmi..? Anyone knows or have downloaded?


Waiting for my 2.1 hdmi micro cable (hard to get any short one actualy) than I can report. I doubt that this will work though.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Aug 19, 2021)

APP said:


> Still wish they'd add a super high resolution pixel shift mode. Maybe next time?


I hope the same.
The R3 has no high resolution, what will the R1 be?
If Canon want to have a ... lets say 70-100 MP camera, to be better than the last Sony (or the next), they might not bring the pixel shift high resolution to "force" to buy this camera, if you want high res.
If not, this would be an awesome feature for some special occasions.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul6 said:


> What about us photographers who could not care less what the video performance is


Unless you always use a tripod #5 and #7 should also help with photography


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

tron said:


> Although I am rather happy with my R5 I can think of some issues regarding stills photography:
> 
> They have to fix the loss of manual focus setting when shooting timelapses. (there has been an issue reported by a member doing astrophotography). That's a bug!
> 
> They could give us the setting where we chose between release and focus priority in servo mode. R5 is maybe the only camera that hasn't it!!!


Have you made these requests to Canon?
We can't expect them to make changes that we don't ask for.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

RajatMishra said:


> Pixel shift like feature would do me some good.


The more people who make a request to Canon the higher the chance we will get it


----------



## tron (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Have you made these requests to Canon?
> We can't expect them to make changes that we don't ask for.


I do not know the procedure plus I bypass them:

I use my 5DIV for astrophotography. Alternatively I will use EF lenses plus adapter with R5 (EF lenses have less vignetting than RF 15-35 and I also have the Sigma 14mm 1.8).

I use NIKON D500/D850 with 500PF lens for BIF


----------



## Besisika (Aug 19, 2021)

peters said:


> Atomos also released their update for external 5k raw (Ninja V) and 8k raw (Ninja V+).
> 
> Did anyone got that to work allready? I cant get a signal on my Ninja V...


I am not sure about the 5k raw on Ninja V. Their site says about Ninja V+ only. Anyway, the 10.68 appears only under Ninja V+ and not Ninja V. Let me know if you find out more. 
By the way, how about the Tiltaing cooling system? Anybody has it yet? I am more interested in internal recording + cooling than Ninja V or V+. Too many elements for my running and gunning shooting style.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

peters said:


> Atomos also released their update for external 5k raw (Ninja V) and 8k raw (Ninja V+).
> 
> Did anyone got that to work allready? I cant get a signal on my Ninja V...


I will definitely give it a try.
Thanks.


----------



## Canfan (Aug 19, 2021)

Would of been nice to have Focus AI improves like greater subject recognition or deep learning. Like on the R3.
The camera is great but little tweaks like this will go a. Long way to make it phenomenal.


----------



## InchMetric (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul6 said:


> What about us photographers who could not care less what the video performance is


"Fixes an issue in which sufficient image stabilization effects may not be attained immediately after the start of shooting."


----------



## Rofocale (Aug 19, 2021)

Aww, that’s a disappointment. I knew Atomos were being quiet about the bit-rate for 8K Prores RAW on the R5. 10-bit? Urgh. Despite plastering 12-bit all over the web but not DIRECTLY in regards to the R5. Really not sure what the point of 10bit 422 ‘RAW’ is. That 2.0 HDMI port and SATA combo is about five years behind the rest of the tech Canon and Atomos are installing. Why neither decided to use HDMI 2.1 on units designed to record 8K is beyond me.


----------



## entoman (Aug 19, 2021)

scyrene said:


> What does it lack that you'd want them to add?


Well, for starters:

Ability to use burst speeds slower than 20fps with electronic shutter.

Ability to shoot bracketed bursts with electronic shutter.

Ability to assign sounds to electronic shutter.

Reduced start-up lag with EVF.

Ability to keep EVF active for more than 4 seconds after eye is removed from viewfinder.

Improved battery performance.

All of the above should have been fixed before the camera was released - a whole year ago.


----------



## Rofocale (Aug 19, 2021)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> wish these video crybabies would just move on too Sony or etc for all these WISHES AND ETC
> smh Canon Focus on what your company/brand was founded on PHOTOGRAPHY/STILLS & IMPROVING IT FOR EVERYBODY


Wasn’t Canon founded on making cheap knock-off Leica copies which used Nikon glass? Yeah, let’s focus on that.


----------



## mrproxy (Aug 19, 2021)

scyrene said:


> What does it lack that you'd want them to add?


Focus stack with flash.


----------



## Rofocale (Aug 19, 2021)

entoman said:


> Well, for starters:
> 
> Ability to use burst speeds slower than 20fps with electronic shutter.
> 
> ...


I’ll just delete the post I was writing and point to this.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 19, 2021)

scyrene said:


> What does it lack that you'd want them to add?


There is a very long list of features and fixes for stills put together here:





Dear Canon... R5 and R6 Firmware Upgrade and Feature Requests


Greetings CanonRumors members and Canon enthusiasts, After the exciting announcement of the R5 and R6 last week, we learned a lot about the new features that will be available in these cameras. Canon has indicated that they are listening to user feedback, and will hopefully be making firmware...




www.canonrumors.com





Please feel free to add requests to that thread. Here is a consolidated list of what has been requested so far:

AUTOFOCUS/MANUAL FOCUS REQUESTS


Ability to make 1-point AF and Spot AF focus points smaller/more precise (i.e. pinpoint focus).
Ability to link metering mode to AF point spot.
Ability to decide if users in AI Servo want the shutter half press to return the camera to normal view (currently the only setting) or if they want to re-initiate the auto-focus to confirm more precise focus when magnified.
Ability to use the MF peaking and focus guide features while looking at the magnified view.
Ability to use MF while in servo mode. Would automatically temporarily switch the camera to one shot while using MF, so menus don't have to be used if in servo mode and the camera needs some help focusing more precisely.
Ability to hold the last focus used on a "focus by wire" lens and to retain the Bulb timer setting even when the camera goes to "sleep" between images
Improvements to Animal Eye AF speed and accuracy ("deep learning")
Ability to recognize more eye AF subjects like bugs/insects and ungulates.


MENU CUSTOMIZATION REQUESTS


Ability to select and customize which items appear in the Q Menu.
Ability to see exact battery percentage (not just bars) on the EVF/LCD without going in the menus.
Ability to choose the burst FPS numerically, such as 5FPS, 10FPS, 15FPS, 20FPS, etc.
Ability to shoot at fewer than 20 FPS in silent shutter.
Ability to set up more than 3 Custom modes.
Ability to choose a name for each custom mode and/or add a description.
Ability to perform “Batch Function” in the menu to change several options together (For example, Servo AF, Face Tracking, Animal all in 1)
Ability to save/backup/restore camera settings to/from memory card
Ability to choose max ISO Increments for the Auto ISO range in 1/3 stop increments instead of just full stop increments.
Ability to choose between prioritizing clearing the buffer ie I/O speed or improved thermal management by slowing down the I/O speed.
Ability to disable at the PHY layer either the CFE or the UHS II card without ejecting.
Ability to hide Menu pages or items not used.
Ability to edit the My Menu pages in a Canon external app (Windows, Mac, Smartphone) to make the process of moving items from page to page less cumbersome.


BUTTON CUSTOMIZATION REQUESTS


Ability to assign any function to any button.
Ability to program the rate button to other options.
Ability to customize the Register/Recall shooting functions list with more options, such as AI Servo.
Ability to switch to standby Video Mode settings with a single dedicated button
Ability to combine more than 1 function to a button to change several options at once (For example, Servo AF, Face Tracking, Animal all in 1)


NEW FEATURE REQUESTS


Pixel shift functionality for ultra-high MP stills images. Multi-shot high res mode.
Pre-shot buffer, like Olympus Pro Capture
Software ND Filter
Landscape panoramic mode that assists with taking photos lined up for in-camera or in-software image stitching.
Astrophotography features, like star tracking
Total blackout of both EVF and screen for timelapse shooters and night shooters. The camera doesn't always need one or the other brightly glowing and wasting power for long exposures or during interval shots. Also, the red light should be included- option to shut it OFF in blackout mode.
Add a timer delay function, which can be assigned to most buttons. Pressing that button takes you to the timer delay screen where you can set a delay of 0 (none), 2, 10 seconds or a user specified value. Another line there lets you choose if the timer delay value is cleared (or kept) after each use.
Add a video setting for "video movement trigger". If you enable this then you can take a long video on a tripod of a mostly non-moving area, and the video will record if there is any motion (by a moving animal typically) and won't record if there is no motion. A menu line can let the user specify the number of seconds before & after each motion segment where it will also record video.
Identify the primary source of overheating so user can adjust shooting style if needed.
Provide a warning when camera is getting close to overheating so user can adjust shooting style if needed.
Allow hot and stuck pixels to be mapped out of EVF and screen views, not just final images
Add an option for DSLR-like display behavior: normally, display and EVF are off until the eye sensor triggers the EVF on. If the eye sensor is not triggered, the display only comes on for requested image review or automatic review if enabled or for menu operation. "live view" shooting on the display can be activated with a configurable button.
Ability to configure magnification power during photographing (actually it's x6 and x15). I'm working with telescope (1800mm/3600mm of focal length) and x6 is far to big. I really need x2 or x3 during focusing. For now I'm switching to crop mode which gives me x1.6 on display, but this is not the solution, because I'm loosing a lot of field of view ( witch is very tiny with such a telescope).
Ability to lock the magnification during photographing - right now it's resetting to x1 after each picture taken.
Ability via a menu option to select IS, IBIS, IS+IBIS when using both RF and EF lenses with IS.
Ability to see the COLOUR BALANCE DETAILS in the IMAGE REVIEW INFO display

FLASH REQUESTS


Ability to set a higher flash synch speed.
Focus stack with flash.


BRACKETING REQUESTS


Ability to set the first initial position for focus bracketing in the middle of bracketed shots instead of starting the bracket at the focused position and increasing focus distance only.
Ability to focus on the far distance of a bracket and press a button and then focus on the near distance of a bracket and press the shutter button, then the camera could work out the rest to get the perfect bracket between them.
Ability to customize aperture bracketing relative to the current aperture chosen with menu choices: Aperture bracket: on/off, #stops per step: 1:9, #steps wider: 0:9, #steps narrower: 0:9
Ability to start a focus bracket with a single shutter release. A single shutter release will start a focus bracket. The user has a menu line slider to specify where the initial focus position is relative to the front and back of the focus range. If set to "front" then it behaves the way the focus bracket currently works. Set in the middle (for example) between the front & back and the camera will make sure that that the initial focal length is in the middle of the focus bracket, etc. The user still sets the number of steps and the distance of each step as it currently exists.
Ability to start a focus bracket with two shutter releases: The first shutter release will use the focus distance to set the back focal distance, and the second shutter release uses the focus distance (which was moved closer) to set the front focal distance and start the focus bracket. The user sets the number of steps to use, or the step size to use (but not both, as the camera figures out the other one).
Ability to save a Custom Mode with focus bracketing.


VIDEO


In the R5, ability to enable 1080p 120 fps mode. If you can manage even faster modes, add them too. But 120 fps ought to be doable on the SD card given some of the 4K modes that can go onto that card. (This may or may not apply to the R6 as well, I just haven't paid much attention to it so I don't know.)
Move the video crop mode into the same submenu where you can set time lapse and slow mo, rather than one level above them.
Ability to save .cr3 raw files from any frame of a 8K Raw video Digital Photo Processor post software.


----------



## juststeve (Aug 19, 2021)

entoman said:


> Well, for starters:
> 
> Ability to use burst speeds slower than 20fps with electronic shutter.
> 
> ...


All of the above plus allow extra options for the rate button. My personal choice is one which would allow instant auto bracketing at a preset sequence. It would also allow change the bracketing parameters by pressing the button for a couple of seconds and fiddling with the dials to make changes.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The more people who make a request to Canon the higher the chance we will get it


Exactly right! Please report your suggestions in to Canon. It's time for them to give us a stills-focused firmware update! Clearly they decided to focus on the very vocal video crowd first, but we have many legitimate stills requests to make the R5 an even better camera. 

Link to find the Canon Support page for your region:

https://global.canon/en/support/


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

Rofocale said:


> Really not sure what the point of 10bit 422 ‘RAW’ is.


The 60 FPS RAW on the C200 is 10-bit and it is great.


----------



## Rofocale (Aug 19, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Exactly right! Please report your suggestions in to Canon. It's time for them to give us a stills-focused firmware update! Clearly they decided to focus on the very vocal video crowd first, but we have many legitimate stills requests to make the R5 an even better camera.
> 
> Link to find the Canon Support page for your region:
> 
> https://global.canon/en/support/


Japanese companies don’t listen to suggestions from abroad. It’s not just a language issue (although that plays a huge part), but more that the opinions of foreign consumers don’t carry weight when it comes to balancing priorities for product improvements. Doesn’t matter how big the market is.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

Rofocale said:


> Japanese companies don’t listen to suggestions from abroad. It’s not just a language issue (although that plays a huge part), but more that the opinions of foreign consumers don’t carry weight when it comes to balancing priorities for product improvements. Doesn’t matter how big the market is.


"Link to find the Canon Support page for your region:"
Canon USA definitely listens to people from the USA.
I can't speak for other regions.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 19, 2021)

Rofocale said:


> Japanese companies don’t listen to suggestions from abroad. It’s not just a language issue (although that plays a huge part), but more that the opinions of foreign consumers don’t carry weight when it comes to balancing priorities for product improvements. Doesn’t matter how big the market is.


The features being requested would benefit all customers, and there is nothing stopping anyone from submitting these requests to Canon Japan. I think if Canon didn't listen to customers they would not have focused the first firmware updates entirely on addressing the very vocal concerns from the video shooters who felt the camera did not live up to the marketing. 
Reporting a feature request to Canon is very easy.


----------



## Rofocale (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> "Link to find the Canon Support page for your region:"
> Canon USA definitely listens to people from the USA.
> I can't speak for other regions.


Would be great if Canon US were managing the pipeline for future firmware upgrades, but I imagine they aren’t and have very little influence over what gets green lit. There’s probably an email inbox somewhere on a server in Canon’s JP HQ full to the brim with unopened ‘suggestions’ from Canon US. They’ll be a laughably bad automated reply, though. There always is.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 19, 2021)

I was hoping to see support for the RF 100mm macro explicitly mentioned, like they did for the two other lenses released the same day (RF400mm and RF600mm). Perhaps a secret fix to the "focus shift" issue. 
I guess we'll have to wait for a lens update.


----------



## exige24 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hate the focus on video


----------



## paul (Aug 19, 2021)

entoman said:


> Well, for starters:
> 
> Ability to use burst speeds slower than 20fps with electronic shutter.
> 
> ...


Ability to directly set (with dials, instead of menu) minimum shutterspeed in AutoISO and ApertureMode.
Ability to couple spot metering to focus point


----------



## SHAMwow (Aug 19, 2021)

And here I thought my R5 was a photographic stills powerhouse. Little did I know it was basically a Rebel T6 until further firmware updates.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Aug 19, 2021)

exige24 said:


> Hate the focus on video


Bruh. Look at the world. If your not what are you really doing in the space of you want to make money. This is an amazing photo camera, and well regarded as the best for the money in that department. As soon as someone says that, they also say but the video is behind camera x.

Most cameras are hybrid and are used as such, Pentax is still out there though.

On another note the fro is saying the threshold for over heating seems to be extended, that is a welcome Suprise.


----------



## puffo25 (Aug 19, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> There is a very long list of features and fixes for stills put together here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done my friend


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 19, 2021)

I can't imagine anybody who has time to compile massive lists of "needed improvements" for the R5 is spending any significant amount of time actually using the R5. 

But I do have a limited imagination.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

SHAMwow said:


> And here I thought my R5 was a photographic stills powerhouse. Little did I know it was basically a Rebel T6 until further firmware updates.


Oh FFS little dramatic NO?

The Camera is a VERY!!!! capable stills camera that lacks nothing but some small refinement and a few novelty features. This whole I am still photographer why should I pay for or support video features is so troglodyte it is tiresome.

*If *the R5 did or does not have a feature you require as a photographer or a videographer why the hell would you buy it thinking it will magically get that feature via firmware?

*Update: *I should add that those that have compiled lists of things they would like to see added like @FrenchFry I salute and understand that some new feature would be nice. While the features may not come I respect the mostly calm approach.


----------



## nemtom (Aug 19, 2021)

scyrene said:


> What does it lack that you'd want them to add?


- ES shorter than 1/8000 and longer than 1/2 seconds
- Focus stacking with mechanical shutter modes (so flash could be used)
- Vibration detection based shutter delay
- Adjustable FPS for high speed
- Better multi expo (similar to the frame averaging implemented in Phase One IQ4)
- Custom aspect ratio (at least 1:2 would be nice)
- More than 3 Custom modes

Just to name a few relatively simple features. I didn't use my R5 recently, so I might missed some of the annoyance of this great camera.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

nemtom said:


> - ES shorter than 1/8000 and longer than 1/2 seconds
> - Focus stacking with mechanical shutter modes (so flash could be used)
> - Vibration detection based shutter delay
> - Adjustable FPS for high speed
> ...


That does not sound like an R5 issue.
I would expect that to come as a firmware update to the lens.


----------



## SHAMwow (Aug 19, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Oh FFS little dramatic NO?
> 
> The Camera is a VERY!!!! capable stills camera that lacks nothing but some small refinement and a few novelty features. This whole I am still photographer why should I pay for or support video features is so troglodyte it is tiresome.
> 
> ...


Come on, some of this stuff is so absurd. Like I get wanting to improve a product, but at some point I just don't even get why people are buying the camera sometimes. Like honestly. Look at that list and it just makes me wonder, why own it? More to say on this but I'll check back on my next break. And it was just a little joke. I generally like these forums but during these dead times it's like its not even about taking photos.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

SHAMwow said:


> Come on, some of this stuff is so absurd. Like I get wanting to improve a product, but at some point I just don't even get why people are buying the camera sometimes. Like honestly. Look at that list and it just makes me wonder, why own it? More to say on this but I'll check back on my next break. And it was just a little joke. I generally like these forums but during these dead times it's like its not even about taking photos.


hehe, I think I missed your sarcasm in your previous post need to finish my


----------



## risto0 (Aug 19, 2021)

lukiv3 said:


> Looks like IBIS first shot issue has been fixed. Just updated to 1.4.0. 1st shot exposure of 0.6" handheld. Tack sharp. Great.


I wonder if they also fixed active IBIS when camera is connected to computer to download pictures. At that time, when downloading images, IBIS is active and sometimes makes shaky noises.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks like Canon might have tweaked the thermal limits - https://www.instagram.com/reel/CSwoeVhlBoI/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet

I am running a test now on my R5 now to see.


----------



## slclick (Aug 19, 2021)

All you glass half empty folx, sheesh. Canon keeps giving/selling. It's a great time to be any type of a shooter.


----------



## rbielefeld (Aug 19, 2021)

scyrene said:


> What does it lack that you'd want them to add?


How about a choice of fps for ES, or the option to turn on an imitated shutter release noise in ES? Oh, and how about speeding up the wake-up of the EVF when I bring the camera to my eye, so I don't have to half press the shutter button on the way up to avoid a black EVF. Also, allowing ISO to be assigned to the main dial; only aperture and shutter allowed, why? Moreover, I would like a choice among the grid options you can select that is just a non-obtrusive cross-hairs in the center of the frame for when shooting eye detect with tracking. This cross-hair would provide a non-moving reference to the center of the frame while the AF indicator square jumps all over the frame following the subjects eye. I do know there is a grid option that put a diagonal grid that crosses in the center of the frame but that option also adds the horizontal and vertical grid lines cluttering up the frame too much for when I am tracking extreme birds in flight. There are other things for stills shooters that could be added, but I will leave it here for now.


----------



## Juangrande (Aug 19, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Too bad this update does not provide in essence any update for still photographers:-(


A couple of people have said in this post already that the IBIS issue is now corrected. That’s a big deal if true v


----------



## frjmacias (Aug 19, 2021)

Although I agree that a firmware should be included to satisfy some of the wants and needs of stills shooters, I think this is a very welcome update for us hybrid shooters. The IBIS fix alone makes me very happy on the stills side if corrected. I have not had the time to download the new firmware, but I do not believe anyone has mentioned any issues downloading the firmware or causing glitches, so that is a good sign. I tend to wait before downloading a firmware to get confirmation that everything is working as planned.


----------



## rbielefeld (Aug 19, 2021)

Juangrande said:


> A couple of people have said in this post already that the IBIS issue is now corrected. That’s a big deal if true v


It is a big deal for sure. I just went out and did some testing of the IS/IBIS for both stills and video and it seems much better. On the 100-500, 800 f/11, and EF 600 f/4 II the stabilization is instantaneous now, where before I had to wait and sometimes even jiggle my rig to get it to kick in. I only did some basic stuff, but it seems to be great right off the line now.


----------



## MoonMadness (Aug 19, 2021)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> wish these video crybabies would just move on too Sony or etc for all these WISHES AND ETC
> smh Canon Focus on what your company/brand was founded on PHOTOGRAPHY/STILLS & IMPROVING IT FOR EVERYBODY


Wait, who's crying?

And what is it about the R5 that Canon needs to focus on that they didn't already focus on? Tell it to Canon so you can help them increase their horrible R5 sales.


----------



## MoonMadness (Aug 19, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> There is a very long list of features and fixes for stills put together here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this in firmware, all into one camera? This is what people are expecting?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

*Update: Airflow was helping my results*

Anyone able to get an overheat warning with the new Firmware? So far I have not been able to while shooting 4K HQ for about 50mins. I just switch to 8K Raw and still no warning.

Edit: Just got the thermal warning to flash for a few seconds and it went away. 10 mins of 8K Raw
Edit2: Got the thermal warning shooting 8K and switched to 4K HQ and it is cleared.


----------



## Juangrande (Aug 19, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Founded on stills because video didn't yet exist. That's like telling Ford to go back to the Model T.


60% of the time your argument works every time.
Motion pictures have existed about as long as still pictures, you can actually watch films of the original Model T production line you mentioned.
But your correct and I agree, we can’t go backwards hybrid cameras are here to stay and will continue to evolve because it’s the future.
There’s nothing wrong having hybrid cameras that do both, and quite handy in today’s media centric society. The frustration that photographers have to deal with though is when videographers/cinematographers who truly need a dedicated video camera for the work they are doing complain about a hybrid camera designed primarily as a still camera, that can also do some (hybrid) limited video functionality doesn’t operate like a fully functional dedicated video camera. You don’t see photographers over on video camera forums complaining that the newest video cameras are lacking the latest still photography functionality, because they use the right tool for the job. Videographers/cinematographers have their own dedicated cameras that can do everything they need. Photographers no longer have dedicated stills cameras that focus only on being the perfect stills body. Not that I’m complaining about that because I think there’s room for some limited video functionality in the stills body and it’s a nice option to grab a few seconds (or minutes) of quick video. But hybrid cameras are not video cameras or cinema cameras. Personally I think videographers should have a hybrid camera (for small run and gun jobs) AND a fully functional professional video camera for serious video work (not hybrid category work). ✌


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 19, 2021)

It's a great day for the 8K and it's such a rush with the Ninja Plus ... Thank you Canon ... Thank you Atomos!!!


----------



## 20Dave (Aug 19, 2021)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> wish these video crybabies would just move on too Sony or etc for all these WISHES AND ETC
> smh Canon Focus on what your company/brand was founded on PHOTOGRAPHY/STILLS & IMPROVING IT FOR EVERYBODY


I wish these digital crybabies would move on as well so that Canon can focus on their roots - FILM. 

Why can't they make a mirrorless film camera?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

*Update: Airflow was helping my results*

I am pretty sure something major was changed in the way of thermal protection on the R5. I cannot seem to get it to overheat shooting 4K HQ 24fps in my 25c room.

I was able to get the overheat warning shooting 8K raw after 8mins. *Note:* This was after shooting 40mins of 4K HQ.

As soon as the heat warning appeared in 8K I switched back to 4K HQ and have been recording for 22mins without a warning. Looks like my battery is going to die before it shuts off.


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 19, 2021)

Atomos FW update notes:
For extended RAW recording, users should enable the “Standby: Low res” mode on the R5 and trigger recordings by touching the record button on the screen of the Ninja V+ and not the main shutter button or movie record button on the EOS R5. Triggering the recording from the Ninja V+’s touch screen will bypass the 29:59 minute record time limit, allowing continuous RAW recording to the media in the Ninja V+.

The Ninja V+’s screen and enclosure will get very warm during 8K & 5K RAW recording. This is completely normal and expected behavior. The Ninja V+ has various safety features designed to manage the thermal performance of the unit.


----------



## Phillips88 (Aug 19, 2021)

Besisika said:


> I am not sure about the 5k raw on Ninja V. Their site says about Ninja V+ only. Anyway, the 10.68 appears only under Ninja V+ and not Ninja V. Let me know if you find out more.
> By the way, how about the Tiltaing cooling system? Anybody has it yet? I am more interested in internal recording + cooling than Ninja V or V+. Too many elements for my running and gunning shooting style.


I get my cooling system tomorrow. I also have the kolari heat sink mod installed. It helps


----------



## jam05 (Aug 19, 2021)

All the smart people that said it was just impossible to get that signal on the hdmi port. Guess they didnt know all that they claimed to know.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

*Update: Airflow was helping my results*

Recorded roughly 1 hour and 20mins at 4K HQ internally with no overheat warning.

Depleted 2 batteries in the process, so I am charging those and will have another go.

Camera is 100% stock and still fully warranted.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

Phillips88 said:


> I get my cooling system tomorrow. I also have the kolari heat sink mod installed. It helps


Kolari did not post any numbers for 4KHQ, 4K60, or 4K 120.
Have you shot in any of those modes?


----------



## frjmacias (Aug 19, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I am pretty sure something major was changed in the way of thermal protection on the R5. I cannot seem to get it to overheat shooting 4K HQ 24fps in my 25c room.
> 
> I was able to get the overheat warning shooting 8K raw after 8mins. *Note:* This was after shooting 40mins of 4K HQ.
> 
> As soon as the heat warning appeared in 8K I switched back to 4K HQ and have been recording for 22mins without a warning. Looks like my battery is going to die before it shuts off.


If this is the case, that is amazing. I am wondering if the thermal limits were for protection and they just removed them or if the firmware actually did something to lessen the load on the camera.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> If this is the case, that is amazing. I am wondering if the thermal limits were for protection and they just removed them or if the firmware actually did something to lessen the load on the camera.


*Update: Airflow was helping my results*

I almost want to say the load was lessened, the Camera does not appear to be getting as warm.

I have one battery that was almost full now and I am running 4K HQ 24fps and trying to make sure to hit record as soon as it stops for the 29:59. Will see how long I can push it.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 19, 2021)

MoonMadness said:


> All this in firmware, all into one camera? This is what people are expecting?


This list compiles the various requests that many people have submitted in another thread. I don't think anyone is expecting all of these items to be addressed, but perhaps a few, yes. For instance, the option to shoot in ES at below 20 FPS is something that people mention as a request repeatedly, in this forum and others. It would not be unreasonable to expect that something like this would be possible to include in a firmware update, if Canon chose to do so. So far, they haven't, and that's OK. The R5 is an amazing camera as-is.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 19, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> I can't imagine anybody who has time to compile massive lists of "needed improvements" for the R5 is spending any significant amount of time actually using the R5.
> 
> But I do have a limited imagination.


Au contraire! The list is a compilation of feature requests from many different people, all of whom have used the R5 and found small areas in which it can be improved to make it an _even better_ camera. No one has said that the requests are "needed," and why would they when it's such a great camera as-is? 
I've used the R5 extensively since the first day it was released, and it's by far my favorite camera. I absolutely love it! It's because I love it so much that I hope Canon will continue to refine the camera for stills. I'd really only benefit personally from a very small number of the items in the list, but I have still found it interesting to see what features others are requesting. The variety of requests is a true testament to the fact that the R5 is extremely versatile, as it's being used in so many different ways.


----------



## rom (Aug 19, 2021)

Just give me an update for the EOS R with an option for HEIF.


----------



## rontele7 (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul6 said:


> What about us photographers who could not care less what the video performance is


Then buy a different camera or be happy with the one you have?

Video is king and the R5 is a video centric mirrorless camera.

There’s absolutely nothing on the planet you can’t shoot with an R5, 5D4, 1Dx, etc.


----------



## PixelTrawler (Aug 19, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Looks like Canon might have tweaked the thermal limits - https://www.instagram.com/reel/CSwoeVhlBoI/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet
> 
> I am running a test now on my R5 now to see.



Is it possible that the thermal limits were removed accidently. Theres something very odd in that video. The lens aperture is f/1.0 7/8 
I know you can step in 1/8s in video mode but f/1.0 ??? Hard to tell what lens it is.

Wonder is that firmware a bit screwy and there'll be a 1.4.1 update pushed quickly...

Time will tell.

Edit - looks like the 50mm f/1.2


----------



## entoman (Aug 19, 2021)

Canon, a year after the launch of the R5, is this really the best you can do?


----------



## Mackman (Aug 19, 2021)

Anybody know what the "operation stability" issues were with the RF 400/600?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 19, 2021)

Mackman said:


> Anybody know what the "operation stability" issues were with the RF 400/600?


Some people noticed a delay before IBiS would kick in… maybe that’s it?


----------



## angelisland (Aug 19, 2021)

PixelTrawler said:


> Theres something very odd in that video. The lens aperture is f/1.0 7/8
> I know you can step in 1/8s in video mode but f/1.0 ??? Hard to tell what lens it is.



1.0+⅞ in decimal form is f/1.875


----------



## addola (Aug 19, 2021)

jam05 said:


> All the smart people that said it was just impossible to get that signal on the hdmi port. Guess they didnt know all that they claimed to know.


That’s exactly what I wanted to say because this surprised me. Many _smart people_ claimed that the HDMI standard used on the R5 couldn’t support an 8K video signal.


----------



## David_E (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul6 said:


> _What about us photographers who could not care less what the video performance is_


You install it anyway just to be in the habit of keeping your camera up to date, and get on with your life.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

Finally got my R5 to show the overheating symbol recording 4K HQ 24fps. No question the record times have been extended with 1.4 update. Looking forward to seeing the results from others.


----------



## angelisland (Aug 19, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Finally got my R5 to show the overheating symbol recording 4K HQ 24fps. No question the record times have been extended with 1.4 update. Looking forward to seeing the results from others.



After how much time?


----------



## frjmacias (Aug 19, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Finally got my R5 to show the overheating symbol recording 4K HQ 24fps. No question the record times have been extended with 1.4 update. Looking forward to seeing the results from others.


Do you have a YouTube or a social platform where you publish the results? Not that you have to, but I would definitely be interested in checking that out if you do.


----------



## InchMetric (Aug 19, 2021)

Hats off to BH for a timely email alerting me to this on the day of release.


----------



## InchMetric (Aug 19, 2021)

Rofocale said:


> Japanese companies don’t listen to suggestions from abroad. It’s not just a language issue (although that plays a huge part), but more that the opinions of foreign consumers don’t carry weight when it comes to balancing priorities for product improvements. Doesn’t matter how big the market is.


A well known figure in the industry said to me in a personal conversation that the Canon USA guys admit “they don’t even listen to us”.


----------



## angelisland (Aug 19, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> Do you have a YouTube or a social platform where you publish the results? Not that you have to, but I would definitely be interested in checking that out if you do.



Look for Fro and DPReview etc to do that soon.


----------



## DWalla (Aug 19, 2021)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> wish these video crybabies would just move on too Sony or etc for all these WISHES AND ETC
> smh Canon Focus on what your company/brand was founded on PHOTOGRAPHY/STILLS & IMPROVING IT FOR EVERYBODY



Yes... everything is all about you.

R5 firmware 1.4.0 has a critical IBIS update that you may want to pay attention to.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

angelisland said:


> Look for Fro and DPReview etc to do that soon.


Looks like Fro is working on it right now.


----------



## padam (Aug 19, 2021)

rom said:


> Just give me an update for the EOS R with an option for HEIF.


Only cameras with the Digic X processor can support that (R6, R5, R3, 1DX III).


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

angelisland said:


> After how much time?


*Update: Airflow was helping my results*

About 2 maybe 3 hours of 29:59 recording that would stop and I would notice in a min or less. I have been formatting the CFe as well as swapping batteries but it has been pretty consistent recording.

Working from home so I am not able to 100% focus on it.

Letting my Camera cool now and see if I can be a little more like the test developer I play at work about testing this.


----------



## Otara (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks like Canon committing to doing more than just bug fixes with firmware is really paying off in user satisfaction.

Fortunately forums arent the entire customer base.


----------



## MoonMadness (Aug 19, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> This list compiles the various requests that many people have submitted in another thread. I don't think anyone is expecting all of these items to be addressed, but perhaps a few, yes. For instance, the option to shoot in ES at below 20 FPS is something that people mention as a request repeatedly, in this forum and others. It would not be unreasonable to expect that something like this would be possible to include in a firmware update, if Canon chose to do so. So far, they haven't, and that's OK. The R5 is an amazing camera as-is.


Thanks, my bad for maybe not reading it thoroughly (as it had so much content and I had to rush off to do a task).


----------



## MoonMadness (Aug 19, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> A well known figure in the industry said to me in a personal conversation that the Canon USA guys admit “they don’t even listen to us”.


But I know a well known figure in the industry that said to me in a personal conversation that the Canon USA guys admit “they always listen to us”.


----------



## Juangrande (Aug 19, 2021)

pic said:


> The camera lacks a huge feature: in-body GPS receiver. Too bad that that needs hardware to be fixed.


I’ve never used gps on my camera. Seems like specialty feature for some people but most don’t need it. I have no purpose for it.


----------



## Otara (Aug 20, 2021)

Juangrande said:


> I’ve never used gps on my camera. Seems like specialty feature for some people but most don’t need it. I have no purpose for it.



I suspect its more that they wanted to maximise battery life, and its not that bad doing it via your phone.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 20, 2021)

peters said:


> Waiting for my 2.1 hdmi micro cable (hard to get any short one actualy) than I can report. I doubt that this will work though.


Is the HDMI port 2.1 or 2.0? The difference would be 8k/10 bit/30 raw and raw light via HDMI
Any ideas on the max record length for 8k?


----------



## definedphotography (Aug 20, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Is the HDMI port 2.1 or 2.0? The difference would be 8k/10 bit/30 raw and raw light via HDMI
> Any ideas on the max record length for 8k?



its 2.0 so if Canon has managed to wrangle the full-fat 8k out of it, thats impressive.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 20, 2021)

*Update: Airflow was helping my results*

I let me Camera sit and cool for a while and started testing again and I am getting some different results.

Camera Settings:

4K HQ 24fps
Internal Recording to CFexpress card only
Screen out from the body
Rf 15-35 set to full auto
Shutter Speed = 1/50
Aperture = F2.8
ISO = 800
Canon log enabled - Log 3
Test Results so far:

First 29:59 no overheat symbol - Formatted the card and start again
Second Run overheat symbol seen at 12mins then went away for 10 mins. Overheat on at 22mins and stayed on till I hit second 29.59
Camera still on and flashing overheat symbol. Camera reporting I have 1min left - Time of posting I am 7mins into recording 3 clip and overheat symbol still flashing.
The temp in my room has gone up 4 degrees since this morning to be sitting around 29c.

*Edit* total Record time = 1h 12mins as of 4:23PM PST - Still going
Edit #2 Total Record time = 1h 30mins - the overheat symbol flashed the entire 29:59


----------



## peters (Aug 20, 2021)

Besisika said:


> I am not sure about the 5k raw on Ninja V. Their site says about Ninja V+ only. Anyway, the 10.68 appears only under Ninja V+ and not Ninja V. Let me know if you find out more.
> By the way, how about the Tiltaing cooling system? Anybody has it yet? I am more interested in internal recording + cooling than Ninja V or V+. Too many elements for my running and gunning shooting style.


Kolarivision got a DIY kit (and a service) to put a copper plate inside the camera which (according to them and a youtube guy who did the same) doubles the recoding time.

You are right about the firmware - I hope atomos will release 10.68 soon for the Ninja V =)


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 20, 2021)

Rofocale said:


> Aww, that’s a disappointment. I knew Atomos were being quiet about the bit-rate for 8K Prores RAW on the R5. 10-bit? Urgh. Despite plastering 12-bit all over the web but not DIRECTLY in regards to the R5. Really not sure what the point of 10bit 422 ‘RAW’ is. That 2.0 HDMI port and SATA combo is about five years behind the rest of the tech Canon and Atomos are installing. Why neither decided to use HDMI 2.1 on units designed to record 8K is beyond me.


I don't think that HDMI 2.1 ports/controllers were readily available at the time. The R5 design would have been locked in at least 18 months ago and HDMI 2.1 cables weren't available either. My understanding that the cables were only starting to be available at the end of last year and mostly for the PS/Xbox release.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 20, 2021)

I'd like to understand the demand for GPS.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 20, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> There is a very long list of features and fixes for stills put together here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weren't the following added in version 1.3?
Ability to save/backup/restore camera settings to/from memory card
In the R5, ability to enable 1080p 120 fps mode.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 20, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> I'd like to understand the demand for GPS.


 For me it's the best way to mark the exact spot where a photo was taken on a hike or kayak trip so that I can easily return to fruitful locations on future visits. Using the camera app doesn't work. At. All. 

A) sometimes I don't have my camera with me, or on long hikes the phone is in airplane mode because there's no cell signal and if it's NOT in airplane mode the battery drains rather quickly because it's constantly looking for signal.

B) it simply doesn't work - I need it to tag every photo taken along the way during the day. What it really does is tag every photo with the coordinates of the location where I connected the phone to the camera. That really doesn't help, that's in a parking lot frequently miles from where I actually take the pictures.

Loved GPS on the 7DII and 5DIV. Fortunately I always use a Garmin watch to record hikes and similar trips, so I download the GPX data from Garmin Connect, import the track into Lightroom and tag all photos from the trip. Same result, a bit more work. I'd still prefer having it in camera. Hopefully it will find it's way back into future models.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 20, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Weren't the following added in version 1.3?
> Ability to save/backup/restore camera settings to/from memory card
> In the R5, ability to enable 1080p 120 fps mode.


Yes, they were. The post the list came from is dated August 26, 2020, and firmware 1.3 came many months later. It's an indication that Canon is incorporating popular features into its firmware roadmap to some extent, which is good news.


----------



## Phillips88 (Aug 20, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Kolari did not post any numbers for 4KHQ, 4K60, or 4K 120.
> Have you shot in any of those modes?


I’m doing quite a few tests. I don’t think theirs are worth anything IMO. They do everything IPB. I’m doing All-I with My tests as well as all different IS modes.

I’ve seen that IS off vs IS Enhanced is a big difference. I will post my results here in the next week.

Definitely invest in the Sony Tough Cards tho. Times are better with them than my Sandisk Extreme Pro.

Here’s one test I did though with start temp of 73 degrees.
4K60/All-I / IBIS + ENHANCED ON / Clog3
Stock: 40:41 and then after 5 min. 11:55
MOD: 50:29 and then after 5 min. 15:32

In a real world test, it will definitely vary from turning off and on more frequently.


----------



## 2Cents (Aug 20, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Oh wow! I literally got my V+ today. Wasn't expecting the firmware update this soon.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 20, 2021)

pic said:


> Your argument is just as flawed as those wishing to have a less video focused camera.
> 
> There are tons of uses for having reliable geotagged pictures. I have many tens of thousands pictures made up and down a pretty long road on my different expeditions to explore that road over the years. Those made there without proper geotagging are much, much harder to use and/or find again.
> 
> ...


GPS is one of those novelty features that some love and others couldn't care less about. I see it as a battery drain that has no value for me and would be disabled 100% of the time. 

I also do not like sharing my image locations to limit my hordes of followers from trampling the area I took my last image. Ok that is not really an issue but it could be


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 20, 2021)

Look in the sky, it's bird, it's plane, no it's a Ninja V+. Faster then a speed bullet (maybe), more heat resistant recording unlimited 8K then the R5 (Oh ya). Got the v+ and R5 running on DC couplers recording onto a Angelbird SSDmini 2TB I have about another hour and a half to go on the SSD hahahahahah


----------



## RockyCola (Aug 20, 2021)

Testing the 4k24 HQ in a 77degree F room. Will post my results. I would usually get about 35 - 40 minutes with the prior firmware. Will be interesting to see what I can get with FW1.4


----------



## armd (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul6 said:


> What about us photographers who could not care less what the video performance is


Yes, once again Canon gave the middle finger to still photographers. Where are the zebras, slower fps in ES, greater button customization…


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 20, 2021)

I"m not getting technical, but set at 8KD29.27 ProRes RAW video recording a Moog One and ARP 2600. Now 40min in uninterrupted. SSD 2TB says 1hour and 12 minutes left before card change ... WOW.

Fan on Ninja v+ just went up one notch. SSD card is hot, but to be expected.

Well Worth the Wait, just AWESOME!!!


----------



## jam05 (Aug 20, 2021)

Paul6 said:


> What about us photographers who could not care less what the video performance is


keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 20, 2021)

The power company called to request i throttle back, the dc couplers draw from the R5 and V+ is putting a strain the town's power grid.


----------



## jam05 (Aug 20, 2021)

armd said:


> Yes, once again Canon gave the middle finger to still photographers. Where are the zebras, slower fps in ES, greater button customization…


The R5 is a still camera shooters dream. Who wants slower fps in ES? Did you send in a request for it? How many other cameras have it? If it's on any Canon low end cameras then you have a legitimate beef. Send it in along with your proof on which model that option is. Obviously it's not a high demand request. I always go to tech support and send and official request along with model number my option is found. Example save settings to disk found on other Canon cameras. And I get at least 25 other photographers to do the same. Canon answered. That option was on the next update. And button cusomization is great for myself. Be specific rather than spout generalities.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 20, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I let me Camera sit and cool for a while and started testing again and I am getting some different results.
> 
> Camera Settings:
> 
> ...


Internal or external battery?


----------



## RockyCola (Aug 20, 2021)

So. I am not sure what magic some people are using. But in a 74 degree F room. I could only get 41 minutes from the R5 in 4k 24 HQ. Internal recording and internal battery. Not really much different than previous firmware. How the heck are you people getting an hour or more? Are your rooms colder? Are you moving some air over the camera? Maybe its my CF card. Using the Angelbird 2TB. I could try my San Disk 512GB and see if that makes a difference. I would love to get 1 hour in ambient room temp


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 20, 2021)

DWalla said:


> Yes... everything is all about you.
> 
> R5 firmware 1.4.0 has a critical IBIS update that you may want to pay attention to.


Not really. He ain't got no R5.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 20, 2021)

RockyCola said:


> So. I am not sure what magic some people are using. But in a 74 degree F room. I could only get 41 minutes from the R5 in 4k 24 HQ. Internal recording and internal battery. Not really much different than previous firmware. How the heck are you people getting an hour or more? Are your rooms colder? Are you moving some air over the camera? Maybe its my CF card. Using the Angelbird 2TB. I could try my San Disk 512GB and see if that makes a difference. I would love to get 1 hour in ambient room temp



Do you have the LCD screen flipped out or mounted against the camera?


----------



## RockyCola (Aug 20, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Do you have the LCD screen flipped out or mounted against the camera?


I have it flipped out.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 20, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Internal or external battery?


Internal battery


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 20, 2021)

RockyCola said:


> So. I am not sure what magic some people are using. But in a 74 degree F room. I could only get 41 minutes from the R5 in 4k 24 HQ. Internal recording and internal battery. Not really much different than previous firmware. How the heck are you people getting an hour or more? Are your rooms colder? Are you moving some air over the camera? Maybe its my CF card. Using the Angelbird 2TB. I could try my San Disk 512GB and see if that makes a difference. I would love to get 1 hour in ambient room temp


Did the Camera shut off or just flash the thermal warning?


----------



## liv_img (Aug 20, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I let me Camera sit and cool for a while and started testing again and I am getting some different results.
> 
> Camera Settings:
> 
> ...


Wich brand of CF express? SanDisk? It seems the brand card has a strong effect on the overheating.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 20, 2021)

liv_img said:


> Which brand of CF express? SanDisk? It seems the brand card has a strong effect on the overheating.


Sony Tough 128GB.

I am sure Jared will be posting something about this soon based on his IG - https://www.instagram.com/reel/CSwoeVhlBoI/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## StephenShreds (Aug 20, 2021)

Is anyone's r6 shutter not closing when you change lenses after the last update?


----------



## peters (Aug 20, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Is the HDMI port 2.1 or 2.0? The difference would be 8k/10 bit/30 raw and raw light via HDMI
> Any ideas on the max record length for 8k?


I realized that its likely not the cable - I just saw that the atomos update for the Ninja V does not include the R5 RAW update. Thats only incldued in the current Atomos Ninja V+ firmwareupdate. I hope that its going to come soon to the Ninja V. 

My (completely uneducated) guess is, that external record times for raw will be much better than internal. Just how extern 4kHQ works for hours, while it only lasts 25 minutes internal.


----------



## peters (Aug 20, 2021)

StephenShreds said:


> Is anyone's r6 shutter not closing when you change lenses after the last update?


I have the r5 - thats happening as well for me. Not sure why or when. I just try to get used to switch the camera off for lens change...


----------



## tomislavmoze (Aug 20, 2021)

RockyCola said:


> So. I am not sure what magic some people are using. But in a 74 degree F room. I could only get 41 minutes from the R5 in 4k 24 HQ. Internal recording and internal battery. Not really much different than previous firmware. How the heck are you people getting an hour or more? Are your rooms colder? Are you moving some air over the camera? Maybe its my CF card. Using the Angelbird 2TB. I could try my San Disk 512GB and see if that makes a difference. I would love to get 1 hour in ambient room temp


I'm having the same results as before the firmware. I've also noticed that the overheat control was removed from the menu.


----------



## peters (Aug 20, 2021)

Rofocale said:


> Aww, that’s a disappointment. I knew Atomos were being quiet about the bit-rate for 8K Prores RAW on the R5. 10-bit? Urgh. Despite plastering 12-bit all over the web but not DIRECTLY in regards to the R5. Really not sure what the point of 10bit 422 ‘RAW’ is. That 2.0 HDMI port and SATA combo is about five years behind the rest of the tech Canon and Atomos are installing. Why neither decided to use HDMI 2.1 on units designed to record 8K is beyond me.


I think its canons fault, not Atomos.
You get 12 bit 5k RAW though, if you use the crop mode on the canon. (according to the atomos homepage)


----------



## peters (Aug 20, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> There is a very long list of features and fixes for stills put together here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are certainly good ideas. Some of them would not even take up any space in the menu. But most of them would. 
In my opinion implementing all of these features would result in a VERY big menu thats not easy to handle. Also, to be fair, I dont expect giant changes in firmware. Good list anyway =)


----------



## peters (Aug 20, 2021)

Phillips88 said:


> I get my cooling system tomorrow. I also have the kolari heat sink mod installed. It helps


Cool stuff! 
Did you do it yourself with the DIY kit or did they do it?
Can you say how much better it works with the heat sink mod? =)


----------



## peters (Aug 20, 2021)

Phillips88 said:


> I’m doing quite a few tests. I don’t think theirs are worth anything IMO. They do everything IPB. I’m doing All-I with My tests as well as all different IS modes.
> 
> I’ve seen that IS off vs IS Enhanced is a big difference. I will post my results here in the next week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report!  
Its not as much of an improvement as they indicate on their site. They describe it like "double" in general...


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 20, 2021)

tomislavmoze said:


> I'm having the same results as before the firmware. I've also noticed that the overheat control was removed from the menu.


*Update: Airflow was helping my results*

Guess it is ambient temperature.

I was just able to record 3 back to back 29:59 4K HQ 24fps clips internally using standard battery in my room at 24c. Did not see the overheat warning at all, only stopped because I got bored.


----------



## peters (Aug 20, 2021)

SonicStudios said:


> I"m not getting technical, but set at 8KD29.27 ProRes RAW video recording a Moog One and ARP 2600. Now 40min in uninterrupted. SSD 2TB says 1hour and 12 minutes left before card change ... WOW.
> 
> Fan on Ninja v+ just went up one notch. SSD card is hot, but to be expected.
> 
> Well Worth the Wait, just AWESOME!!!


Great news! Hope it comes soon to the Ninja V =) 
Can you report how long you could record 8k raw on your ninja V+ in total? Did the camera overheat at all during the day?


----------



## Jordan23 (Aug 20, 2021)

peters said:


> I think its canons fault, not Atomos.
> You get 12 bit 5k RAW though, if you use the crop mode on the canon. (according to the atomos homepage)


Yes, R5 only has HDMI 2.0, as well as the new Atmos. I'm pretty sure 8K 12bit needs HDMI 2.1.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 20, 2021)

Ability to save/backup/restore camera settings to/from memory card is already available.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 20, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> I'd like to understand the demand for GPS.


The reason or to quantify the amount of interest.

For me I go touring and need to know where each shot is from. I’m pretty good at remembering but the gps helps. I can be away for a month or more, covering multiple countries.


----------



## fox40phil (Aug 20, 2021)

scyrene said:


> What does it lack that you'd want them to add?


lower fps in silent shoot?! What I have heart it’s always 20fps!


----------



## Kit. (Aug 20, 2021)

Juangrande said:


> I’ve never used gps on my camera. Seems like specialty feature for some people but most don’t need it. I have no purpose for it.


It might be already a bit late to turn it on when you find a use for it (for example, location search in digital asset managers).


----------



## InchMetric (Aug 20, 2021)

MoonMadness said:


> But I know a well known figure in the industry that said to me in a personal conversation that the Canon USA guys admit “they always listen to us”.


Your hallucination that you have reason to doubt the truth of my report is noted.


----------



## InchMetric (Aug 20, 2021)

StephenShreds said:


> Is anyone's r6 shutter not closing when you change lenses after the last update?


My R5 shutter does not close the shutter in response to changing lenses. It closes in response to powering off.


----------



## tomislavmoze (Aug 20, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Guess it is ambient temperature.
> 
> I was just able to record 3 back to back 29:59 4K HQ 24fps clips internally using standard battery in my room at 24c. Did not see the overheat warning at all, only stopped because I got bored.


Mine was 21 degrees Celsius and I got 36minutes, what compression did u use? And what cards are you using?


----------



## Rofocale (Aug 20, 2021)

SonicStudios said:


> I"m not getting technical, but set at 8KD29.27 ProRes RAW video recording a Moog One and ARP 2600. Now 40min in uninterrupted. SSD 2TB says 1hour and 12 minutes left before card change ... WOW.
> 
> Fan on Ninja v+ just went up one notch. SSD card is hot, but to be expected.
> 
> Well Worth the Wait, just AWESOME!!!


Nice! What SSD are you using? The list of compatible drives is basically the Atomos-connected Angelfire drives and the Kingston server drives. Neither of which are available at reasonable prices where I’m based.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Aug 20, 2021)

I did a rapid test.
I "feel" the MS shutter shock is reduced (not disappear ).
May do some further test later.


----------



## Rofocale (Aug 20, 2021)

peters said:


> I think its canons fault, not Atomos.
> You get 12 bit 5k RAW though, if you use the crop mode on the canon. (according to the atomos homepage)


Ah, read about the 5K 12-bit but didn’t see mention of the crop. Would you mind posting a link. Bit disappointed with the news, especially given the marketing push. Atomos would have been aware of what was coming through long in advance. Two years if their marketing blurb is to be believed.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Aug 20, 2021)

pic said:


> The camera lacks a huge feature: in-body GPS receiver. Too bad that that needs hardware to be fixed.


Do you not have a cell phone in your pocket?


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Aug 20, 2021)

StephenShreds said:


> Is anyone's r6 shutter not closing when you change lenses after the last update?


It never has, on the R5 or R6. It closes at power off, and considering that Canon specifically advises against changing lenses while the camera is powered on, they likely would not add such a "feature."


----------



## RockyCola (Aug 20, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Did the Camera shut off or just flash the thermal warning?


It flashed warning for about 8 minutes at the 32 minute mark ( after restarting after the 30 minute limit). Then shutdown at the 40 minute total mark


----------



## RockyCola (Aug 20, 2021)

liv_img said:


> Wich brand of CF express? SanDisk? It seems the brand card has a strong effect on the overheating.


I used Angelbird. I will try SanDisk. I have one of those as well


----------



## rbr (Aug 20, 2021)

I just downloaded the new firmware and tried out my Sigma 28mm with the IBIS. I don't have to chuck the first shot anymore. It works properly now. It took them a year to get to that, but problem solved. I couldn't care less about GPS or video, but worthwhile for me.


----------



## RockyCola (Aug 20, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Guess it is ambient temperature.
> 
> I was just able to record 3 back to back 29:59 4K HQ 24fps clips internally using standard battery in my room at 24c. Did not see the overheat warning at all, only stopped because I got bored.


What CF card brand are you using?


----------



## Kit. (Aug 20, 2021)

twoheadedboy said:


> Do you not have a cell phone in your pocket?


I do (an Android one), but keeping them connected to each other is a chore.

Or do you suggest working with separate GPX track logs?


----------



## Phillips88 (Aug 20, 2021)

peters said:


> Cool stuff!
> Did you do it yourself with the DIY kit or did they do it?
> Can you say how much better it works with the heat sink mod? =)


I sent it in and paid the rush fee. So I was about $525 in and when I got it back, I had no improvements on times. I was using the Sandisk Extreme Pro CF 512gb Cards that apparently are not a good fit with the mod.

So I ordered the Sony Tough 512gb and the improvements showed from there. I got roughly 10 min extra record time and then cool down was much faster with about the same addition of 10 min versus stock.

I’ll post my results soon once I get done with it all. Maybe it will be my first YouTube video haha 

OVERALL: it works, but the cost is higher than I think it should be. I would say $250 for the mod and not $400.


----------



## Phillips88 (Aug 20, 2021)

peters said:


> Thanks for the report!
> Its not as much of an improvement as they indicate on their site. They describe it like "double" in general...


double is definitely exaggerated and it’s kind of annoying that they didn’t test it with All-I. Their marketing it at lower performance to showcase a new high performance. Not a fan of that… Overall, I think it definitely helps, but I need to see the real world test at a wedding or in Vegas for model shoots in the dunes. That’s the only two scenarios I’ve had that have overheated on me.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Aug 20, 2021)

Kit. said:


> I do (an Android one), but keeping them connected to each other is a chore.
> 
> Or do you suggest working with separate GPX track logs?


Is it really though? I've never had a problem with this on recent cameras. On the contrary, I've been more apt to leave GPS on unintentionally and suffer from battery drain on cameras that have it.


----------



## peters (Aug 20, 2021)

Rofocale said:


> Ah, read about the 5K 12-bit but didn’t see mention of the crop. Would you mind posting a link. Bit disappointed with the news, especially given the marketing push. Atomos would have been aware of what was coming through long in advance. Two years if their marketing blurb is to be believed.











EOS R5


Atomos exists to help creative professionals cut through technology barriers by creating easy to use, cutting-edge 4K and HD Apple ProRes Monitor-Recorders.




www.atomos.com




If you scroll down to "Specs" its mentioned.

Jeah, I would fancy 4k RAW from the fulls sensor. I like the fullframe format very much. But 8k RAW is overkill for pretty much anything...
But anyway, its incredible what kind of image quality and video features we get out of an 4000€ stills camera


----------



## peters (Aug 20, 2021)

Jordan23 said:


> Yes, R5 only has HDMI 2.0, as well as the new Atmos. I'm pretty sure 8K 12bit needs HDMI 2.1.


Jeah. And to be fair, I doubt that the HDMI interface for 2.1 was ready at the time of development of the R5 =)


----------



## Kit. (Aug 20, 2021)

twoheadedboy said:


> Is it really though?


Yes, between EOS R5 and Camera Connect running on Google Pixel 3a.

Probably related to phone's power management.


----------



## SHAMwow (Aug 20, 2021)

Ramage said:


> hehe, I think I missed your sarcasm in your previous post need to finish my


All good, I guess I can't talk either. I'm on here as well. Not even sure what there is to photograph with all this wildfire smoke.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 20, 2021)

peters said:


> I think its canons fault, not Atomos.


Atomos wants to sell their more expensive unit.
I don't see what Canon would get out of that.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 20, 2021)

peters said:


> Cool stuff!


Pun intended?


----------



## SilverBox (Aug 20, 2021)

DJPatte said:


> What about 4K 120fps over hdmi..? Anyone knows or have downloaded?



Just tested and when the camera is in 4k120fps the Ninja reports output over HDMI is 4k60fps


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 20, 2021)

Rofocale said:


> Ah, read about the 5K 12-bit but didn’t see mention of the crop. Would you mind posting a link. Bit disappointed with the news, especially given the marketing push. Atomos would have been aware of what was coming through long in advance. Two years if their marketing blurb is to be believed.


That is how RAW works.
The 5K RAW is a super 35/APS-C crop.
I wish Canon would give us that internally.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 20, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> Just tested and when the camera is in 4k120fps the Ninja reports output over HDMI is 4k60fps


Atomos only mentioned 4K 120 FPS for a handful of cameras.
It would be strange to not support the R5 since it would be the same data rate as 8K 30.
To be fair Atomos never said that they would.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 20, 2021)

tomislavmoze said:


> Mine was 21 degrees Celsius and I got 36minutes, what compression did u use? And what cards are you using?


All-i Sony Tough 128GB


----------



## tangogal (Aug 20, 2021)

I was having trouble with installing the new firmware on my R5. I followed all directions and it worked until I got to the last Menu screen to go ahead with the installation and where Cancel was selected and OK seemed to be grayed out. I called Canon tech support and found out that the only way to switch from Cancel to OK and go ahead and install the firmware upgrade was to use the dial that is around the Set button. You can't use touch screen or any other dial to select OK. Canon does not mention that in their 1.4.0 firmware install instructions and tech support has gotten a lot of calls on this, so I am just posting this here in case anyone else has had this issue.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 20, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Founded on stills because video didn't yet exist. That's like telling Ford to go back to the Model T.


This is such a poor analogy. What you are saying is that more than half of the Ford buyers out there are still buying/wanting the Model T then. 

Honestly stills photography isn't go anywhere and Canon has produced some great new technology for it's users but it does seem like they ignore stills photographers with these firmware updates. How about they improve the auto focus system and tracking with a firmware update for the R5 & R6. How about giving us the option to select different frame rates in electronic shutter mode. 

I and many others rather a stills camera without all the video fluff that is refined, fast and has a large megapixel count.


----------



## angelisland (Aug 20, 2021)

StephenShreds said:


> Is anyone's r6 shutter not closing when you change lenses after the last update?


Need to turn the camera off for the shutter to close


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 20, 2021)

*Overheating update:*

After all the reports of others not having any success with 1.4 I decided to do a little more testing this morning. I am 98% sure I know why I am seeing such long runs, *Airflow*.

My tripod is setup in a space that allows for some of the airflow from a window fan to hit it and it seems that slight breeze is enough to keep the camera from hitting the thermal threshold when the outside temp is below 22c.

Moving my Camera to another room without the airflow resulted in 50mins and 55mins runs before thermal shutdown in room temps of around 23-24c.

I really got excited that something had changed but looks like it has not.

Sounds like Jared Polin ran into something similar - https://www.instagram.com/reel/CSy-zRrlTD6/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

Sorry for all my excited posts

Test Settings:
R5 Firmware - 1.4.0
CFExpress card - Sony Tough 128GB
SD Card - Sony Tough 64GB
Lens - RF 15-35 F2.8
4K-D 23.98 ALL-I
Canon Log enabled - C.LOG3
ISO - 800
Shutter - 1/50
Aperture - F2.8
Stabilization - ON
AF - ON

I might look into the Tilta fan after there are some more reviews on it. I did notice the spot on the back of the camera where the screen swings into hits 100F and above when the thermal warning appears, keep this area below 100F and I do not seem to be getting the warning. 

Not sure I really trust my own testing at this point so take that for what it is worth.


----------



## DJPatte (Aug 20, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> Just tested and when the camera is in 4k120fps the Ninja reports output over HDMI is 4k60fps


Thanks, much appreciated. And this is on the V+?


----------



## SilverBox (Aug 20, 2021)

DJPatte said:


> Thanks, much appreciated. And this is on the V+?


That is correct. Ran it on 8k raw no problem. The V+ gets hot to the touch but not too hot to handle.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 20, 2021)

macrunning said:


> This is such a poor analogy. What you are saying is that more than half of the Ford buyers out there are still buying/wanting the Model T then.
> 
> Honestly stills photography isn't go anywhere and Canon has produced some great new technology for it's users but it does seem like they ignore stills photographers with these firmware updates. How about they improve the auto focus system and tracking with a firmware update for the R5 & R6. How about giving us the option to select different frame rates in electronic shutter mode.
> 
> I and many others rather a stills camera without all the video fluff that is refined, fast and has a large megapixel count.


Actually, that ain't what I am saying. Your interpretation is poor. You keep dreaming about that pure stills Canon. Ain't gonna happen... Ever. If you think stills photographers are being ignored, then you have not held a modern digital camera in your cotton pickin' life. Just plain ignorant.


----------



## Talys (Aug 20, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Actually, that ain't what I am saying. Your interpretation is poor. You keep dreaming about that pure stills Canon. Ain't gonna happen... Ever. If you think stills photographers are being ignored, then you have not held a modern digital camera in your cotton pickin' life. Just plain ignorant.


It's about as likely as a smartphone built in 2021 with a camera that can take photos but not videos 

By the way, @macrunning - I am also a stills photographer; I haven't recorded 1 second of video on my R5, and in the last 20 years I've recorded about 2 minutes of videos on my cameras (I have owned camcorders on which I do record videos). However, it doesn't bother me when there are video features in the my camera, or if there's a firmware update that has mostly video-centric features.

On one hand, it opens up the market for my camera to people who want something else, thereby lowering the price of my camera. On the other, hey, there are also updates that have no benefits for video-centric users, too, right? And if I don't need an update... I don't have to install it


----------



## Noah (Aug 20, 2021)

davidcl0nel said:


> How can you force the problem to test it ?


You don't have to, you just stop checking to see if i.S. is switched off on your lens!


----------



## rom (Aug 20, 2021)

padam said:


> Only cameras with the Digic X processor can support that (R6, R5, R3, 1DX III).


To bad they are not able to do it in software. Guess it’s a design limitation. Have to stick with the iPhone then


----------



## jdwusami (Aug 20, 2021)

Anyone having an issue with the 1.4 R5 firmware? I have a shoot tomorrow and I want the IBIS fix but am afraid to take out my R5 as I hate shooting with my R backup body. (I know first world problems)

(UPDATE) Updated the firmware on my R5 to 1.4 without issue. No lens, vertical grip off, Canon LP-E6NH battery, ProGrade CF Express card removed, ProGrade V90 SD card newly formatted used for the update. Hopefully, it works well tomorrow as I often will have the camera off and need to flip it on and grab a picture during a wedding, and having IBIS work on that first shot would be fantastic.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 20, 2021)

jdwusami said:


> Anyone having an issue with the 1.4 R5 firmware? I have a shoot tomorrow and I want the IBIS fix but am afraid to take out my R5 as I hate shooting with my R backup body. (I know first world problems)


I had no issues with the upgrade, I did read of one user running into an issue but take 3rd hand knowledge for what it is worth. 

Best advice: 

Format the card you are using to update in the Camera. 
Using a card reader copy the firmware to the card. 
Remove any attached lens before doing the upgrade.
Make sure to have a full Canon official battery.
Be patient - the upgrade takes a bit. 
If you are still unsure about doing the upgrade prior to an event wait.


----------



## jdwusami (Aug 21, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I had no issues with the upgrade, I did read of one user running into an issue but take 3rd hand knowledge for what it is worth.
> 
> Best advice:
> 
> ...


I'm going to take off my vertical grip and try they update as you suggest. A good tip for everyone on using canon batteries. I only ever use OEM from B&H for batteries as any cost saving is not worth a battery-related issue.


----------



## deleteme (Aug 21, 2021)

In other words, nothing for stills shooters.
I get that Canon wants to press their advantage in the video realm especially because they can tout 8k. However, stills shooters would still like things like multi-shot high res and zebras and I am sure there are other things on wish lists around here.


----------



## YEUP (Aug 21, 2021)

There are some seriously NASTY people on this thread who are showing their utmost contempt for people who use a camera differently than they do.

They should be ashamed. 

For stills photography the R5 is a step forward and a step backwards. Extremely good images. For me personally the handling characteristics are horrible. 

I've owned a 60D, a 70D, a 5D MIII, and a 5D MIV prior to the R5 and it's as though Canon tossed half of their playbook on how to let people who have muscle memory continue to use their new product in a manner to which they are accustomed.

It would be equivalent to living a lifetime driving on one side of the road and the next day you have to drive on the other side of the road. Everything is very familiar but it's all different. Plenty of people, like myself would have problems coping with that.

Honestly if I had known that while in the "Info" screen that if I press the shutter half way my R5 does not go back a shooting state I probably would have never purchased the R5 and just stuck with my 5D MIV. At least the 5D MIV works exactly like all the other Canon cameras I have ever owned.

If you cannot comprehend that handling characteristics such as the one I just described, are incredibly relevant then perhaps you would do well to just pass on over this comment in this thread. 

I'll have respect for your needs when you have respect for mine.


----------



## Jethro (Aug 21, 2021)

YEUP said:


> There are some seriously NASTY people on this thread who are showing their utmost contempt for people who use a camera differently than they do.
> 
> They should be ashamed.
> 
> ...


And your point is what? That there should have been a (stills related) firmware fix for the above in the current release - that being what this thread is about? It's not one I've even heard mentioned before.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 21, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


>


Its a blast to finally be able to enjoy filming in 8K without having to bring oven mittens or portable cooling units. The V+ is solid and IMO the R5 8K looks amazing. Last night I put in a 2TB mini and just let the record times roll. I went well over an hour, and still had 58 minutes left on the 2TB before calling it a night. I completely replaced all my thick coil HDMI cables i bought for my DJI RS2 with HyperTHINS and was skeptical at first, but they worked out great. They stay solidly connected and I did not have any drop in signal.

The only thing that got slightly warm on the R5 was the DC coupler. I had the SD and CF cards in and out, it didn't matter, again the only thing that got slightly warm was the coupler pocket supplying juice. The fan on the V+ stayed normal for an hour, but as i went into the 2nd hour, it went up a notch. The 2TB mini got hot, but what card would'nt after a solid hour of 8K recording. When the fan on V+ went up a notch, the card cooled down.

I opened a support case with the Atomos folks to get their take on using 4K 120fps. I saw some tricks on how to do it on the V, but wanted to get an official response for the v+


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 21, 2021)

All this talk of video Vs. stills capabilities just seems so futile. The quality of video these days, and the ability to extract a still frame from a 12-bit RAW video sequence at 30FPS, means that many advancements in video capture have flow on benefits to stills photography. Rolling shutter improvements are another example… it benefits stills and video at the same time! The technologies these days are all very interrelated / integrated - cameras these days could actually be worse for stills without video functions giving incentive for camera makers to advance processing power, rolling shutter performance etc. Heck a mirrorless camera is already producing a video feed for the viewfinder it would seem backwards to not allow us to capture that if we so choose.

Cameras these days are amazing! Enjoy what we have… there is little of anything serious to complain about….


----------



## vadimverenitsyn (Aug 21, 2021)

I have a question! 5k video is recorded in crop mode? I am interested in the review of only 5k 50p rav, I really want to see examples and discuss the recording possibilities! )))


----------



## fingerstein (Aug 21, 2021)

Actually, for video, the needed firmware upgrade is the removal of the 30 minutes recording limit and every overheating issues.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 21, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I had no issues with the upgrade, I did read of one user running into an issue but take 3rd hand knowledge for what it is worth.
> 
> Best advice:
> 
> ...


I second the "Takes a bit", mine spent a looooong time on '0%', more than one cup of coffee worth of time.


----------



## DJPatte (Aug 21, 2021)

SonicStudios said:


> I opened a support case with the Atomos folks to get their take on using 4K 120fps. I saw some tricks on how to do it on the V, but wanted to get an official response for the v+


The possibility to run 120fps on the somewhat pricey V+ is a dealbreaker for me, not having to switch to internal recording with slightly different codec and things that coming with shifting medium all the time. Would very much appreciate an update on what they say


----------



## Jared5 (Aug 21, 2021)

scyrene said:


> What does it lack that you'd want them to add?


 
Ever since the Canon 5D Mk3 I've wanted the *RATE* button to apply to BOTH CARDS, but it does not.
I was hoping with video being recorded to both cards that the *RATE* button would also apply to both cards. I updated my firmware and the *RATE* button still does not apply to both cards. 

Also, the *VOICE MEMO* only records to one card. I hoped it would now record to both cards but tested it also after the firmware update and *VOICE MEMO* still only records to one card.

Canon still doesn't have true dual-card-redundancy without fixing these very simple issues.


----------



## StephenShreds (Aug 21, 2021)

Toglife_Anthony said:


> It never has, on the R5 or R6. It closes at power off, and considering that Canon specifically advises against changing lenses while the camera is powered on, they likely would not add such a "feature."


yeah no. there is a setting for it and it used to do it until i upgraded the firmware.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 21, 2021)

fingerstein said:


> Actually, for video, the needed firmware upgrade is the removal of the 30 minutes recording limit and every overheating issues.


It's unfortunate this isn't a bigger deal to more people who shoot video. I hardly shoot video. But that's partly because I only ever need a video camera I can use to record for longer periods of time and can just set it and forget it. Even if they only removed limited record times for lower resolutions/bitrate, that would stil be useful to me.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 21, 2021)

Jared5 said:


> Ever since the Canon 5D Mk3 I've wanted the *RATE* button to apply to BOTH CARDS, but it does not.
> I was hoping with video being recorded to both cards that the *RATE* button would also apply to both cards. I updated my firmware and the *RATE* button still does not apply to both cards.
> 
> Also, the *VOICE MEMO* only records to one card. I hoped it would now record to both cards but tested it also after the firmware update and *VOICE MEMO* still only records to one card.
> ...


Sorry, I'm truly not sure if you were serious or being sarcastic/joking. But humorous either way (for the record, I'm 90% sure you were joking ) .


----------



## tron (Aug 21, 2021)

Jared5 said:


> Ever since the Canon 5D Mk3 I've wanted the *RATE* button to apply to BOTH CARDS, but it does not.
> I was hoping with video being recorded to both cards that the *RATE* button would also apply to both cards. I updated my firmware and the *RATE* button still does not apply to both cards.
> 
> Also, the *VOICE MEMO* only records to one card. I hoped it would now record to both cards but tested it also after the firmware update and *VOICE MEMO* still only records to one card.
> ...


However, we must be grateful that delete button works only on one card


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Aug 21, 2021)

StephenShreds said:


> yeah no. there is a setting for it and it used to do it until i upgraded the firmware.


I haven't upgraded yet, so tell me where this setting is that closes the shutter specifically when changing lenses even the camera is powered on...


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Aug 21, 2021)

Jared5 said:


> Ever since the Canon 5D Mk3 I've wanted the *RATE* button to apply to BOTH CARDS, but it does not.
> I was hoping with video being recorded to both cards that the *RATE* button would also apply to both cards. I updated my firmware and the *RATE* button still does not apply to both cards.
> 
> Also, the *VOICE MEMO* only records to one card. I hoped it would now record to both cards but tested it also after the firmware update and *VOICE MEMO* still only records to one card.
> ...


Just curious, do you know of a camera that does this? I don't know, so I'm genuinely asking...


----------



## Canonite (Aug 21, 2021)

jdwusami said:


> Anyone having an issue with the 1.4 R5 firmware? I have a shoot tomorrow and I want the IBIS fix but am afraid to take out my R5 as I hate shooting with my R backup body. (I know first world problems)
> 
> (UPDATE) Updated the firmware on my R5 to 1.4 without issue. No lens, vertical grip off, Canon LP-E6NH battery, ProGrade CF Express card removed, ProGrade V90 SD card newly formatted used for the update. Hopefully, it works well tomorrow as I often will have the camera off and need to flip it on and grab a picture during a wedding, and having IBIS work on that first shot would be fantastic.


I installed the update through the Eos Utility on my R5. No formatting cards, easy as one two three...


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 21, 2021)

Caution 1.4.0 changes a couple of settings that you need to fix. First is Eye Detection doesn't work or only works part of the time. You have to go into the AF menu and set the AF Method to the first selection Eye + Spot (I think). Then you'll notice that Eye Detection is disabled and enable it. That seems to fix it.

Also, I noticed that 1.4.0 turns on the touch display to take a picture, which I had to turn off. I should have restored my configuration after updating the firmware but didn't think I needed it.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 21, 2021)

Canonite said:


> I installed the update through the Eos Utility on my R5. No formatting cards, easy as one two three...


Firmware 1.4.0 Problems. The update turns off Eye Detection and turns on touch display to take a picture. Go into AF and set the AF Method to Eye (1st selection) then Enable Eye Detection which the update turns off.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 21, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Firmware 1.4.0 Problems. The update turns off Eye Detection and turns on touch display to take a picture. Go into AF and set the AF Method to Eye (1st selection) then Enable Eye Detection which the update turns off.


I had no issues when I updated and I loathe touch to activate shutter!!!!! So I would have noticed that PDQ


----------



## ekh00 (Aug 22, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Firmware 1.4.0 Problems. The update turns off Eye Detection and turns on touch display to take a picture. Go into AF and set the AF Method to Eye (1st selection) then Enable Eye Detection which the update turns off.


Not for me though. I updated yesterday and both are still set to my last settings.


----------



## liv_img (Aug 22, 2021)

ekh00 said:


> Not for me though. I updated yesterday and both are still set to my last settings.


No changes in the configuration for me, also. Both are still set to my last settings.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 22, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> That is correct. Ran it on 8k raw no problem. The V+ gets hot to the touch but not too hot to handle.


I always find this interesting... that Canon will not allow surfaces to get hot ie for low temperature burn issues but no problems for the Ninja to run hot!


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 22, 2021)

SilverBox said:


> Just tested and when the camera is in 4k120fps the Ninja reports output over HDMI is 4k60fps


The R5's 4k/120 stores in 4K/30 to the card. Interesting that Ninja says 4k60


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 22, 2021)

Jared5 said:


> Ever since the Canon 5D Mk3 I've wanted the *RATE* button to apply to BOTH CARDS, but it does not.
> I was hoping with video being recorded to both cards that the *RATE* button would also apply to both cards. I updated my firmware and the *RATE* button still does not apply to both cards.
> 
> Also, the *VOICE MEMO* only records to one card. I hoped it would now record to both cards but tested it also after the firmware update and *VOICE MEMO* still only records to one card.
> ...


And here's me only wanting to remap the Rate button to something useful to me.... ie to switch between EVF and rear LCD


----------



## slclick (Aug 22, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> A well known figure in the industry said to me in a personal conversation that the Canon USA guys admit “they don’t even listen to us”.


and yet many here think Canon is scouring their every post.....


----------



## peters (Aug 22, 2021)

Is 4k120 actualy working in raw in the atomos Ninja V+?


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 22, 2021)

slclick said:


> and yet many here think Canon is scouring their every post.....


They even read my smoke signals. Dude.....


----------



## maduhbee (Aug 22, 2021)

DJPatte said:


> What about 4K 120fps over hdmi..? Anyone knows or have downloaded?


Requires an HDMI 2.1 port. Canon is 2.0 max 4k60 I believe over 2.0. Even if you get a 2.1 cable, the port is still 2.0 and 2.1 is backwards compatible…


----------



## jam05 (Aug 22, 2021)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> wish these video crybabies would just move on too Sony or etc for all these WISHES AND ETC
> smh Canon Focus on what your company/brand was founded on PHOTOGRAPHY/STILLS & IMPROVING IT FOR EVERYBODY


You were not alive in 1934.


----------



## Kiton (Aug 22, 2021)

scyrene said:


> What does it lack that you'd want them to add?


Taming the frame rate on electronic shutter.

I was shooting stills of people watching a video presentation on residential school surviors today and did not want the clicking, nor did I want 20 frames per second.


----------



## CvH (Aug 23, 2021)

scyrene said:


> What does it lack that you'd want them to add?


Spot meter links to focus point.


----------



## Phillips88 (Aug 23, 2021)

probably dumb question, but is anyone able to dial record with 4k60 all-I, or is this limited to IPB?

I’m limited to IPB

Using Sony Tough V90 128gb SD card.


----------



## Nelu (Aug 23, 2021)

Kiton said:


> Taming the frame rate on electronic shutter.
> 
> I was shooting stills of people watching a video presentation on residential school surviors today and did not want the clicking, nor did I want 20 frames per second.


The R5 still does single frames, you know?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 23, 2021)

Phillips88 said:


> probably dumb question, but is anyone able to dial record with 4k60 all-I, or is this limited to IPB?
> 
> I’m limited to IPB
> 
> Using Sony Tough V90 128gb SD card.


ALL-I is lmited to CFe, a few modes are locked onout when using SD cards.


----------



## vangelismm (Aug 23, 2021)

CvH said:


> Spot meter links to focus point.


Does not make sense but if you set matrix metering it will do spot meter linked to af point.


----------



## InchMetric (Aug 23, 2021)

slclick said:


> and yet many here think Canon is scouring their every post.....


(Translated) "Akihiro, your new job is to spend all day every day reading these discussion boards hearing what ideas people have that the most elite engineers in Japan never thought of. Write them up in your free time and send us summaries..." "Hai!"


----------



## Phillips88 (Aug 23, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> ALL-I is lmited to CFe, a few modes are locked onout when using SD cards.


F***!…. smh

Thank you


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 23, 2021)

maduhbee said:


> Requires an HDMI 2.1 port. Canon is 2.0 max 4k60 I believe over 2.0. Even if you get a 2.1 cable, the port is still 2.0 and 2.1 is backwards compatible…


Atomos official response



> The issue you're experiencing is are due to camera limitations.
> The R5 can indeed do 4k 120fps internally how ever it cannot output this signal to be externally recorded.
> If you still see signal when your outputting 4k 120fps it most likely is generating 60fps or 30fps.


----------



## entoman (Aug 23, 2021)

Nelu said:


> The R5 still does single frames, you know?


Come on, are you being serious? Are you telling us that you can't think of a single situation where a photographer would want the ability to shoot silently at 5fps or 10fps?

Bird, wild animal and insect photography - all can be timid subjects and easily scared into fleeing by the sound of a shutter, and it's very common for these subjects to be shot at medium burst speeds such as 5 or 10fps. No one *wants* to shoot at 20fps and to have to sort through all the images, if 5fps or 10fps will do the job just as well - which it usually will.

For wedding photography, reportage and a hundred other genres it's often highly desirable to shoot silently, but in order to capture the moment, a burst is necessary, rather than a single shot. Again, no one wants to sort through 20 shots if 5 will do the job just as well.


----------



## entoman (Aug 23, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> (Translated) "Akihiro, your new job is to spend all day every day reading these discussion boards hearing what ideas people have that the most elite engineers in Japan never thought of. Write them up in your free time and send us summaries..." "Hai!"


Ah, but "the most elite engineers in Japan" might not be enthusiast or pro photographers.

Sure they likely do a bit of photography, but probably nothing specialised, so the vast majority of camera designers and engineers probably haven't got a clue about what is needed/wanted by e.g. wildlife or sports photographers.

Camera designers make a guess at what people want, but often get it completely wrong- e.g. look how unpopular the swipe bar on the R was.

I personally find it a ridiculous oversight e.g., that Canon don't allow exposure bracketing when using electronic shutter on the R5, and don't allow it to shoot bursts at anything slower than 20fps with electronic shutter. Many of us would prefer to use electronic shutter the whole time (for silence, and lack of mechanical wear), but with electronic shutter we are limited to single shots or 20fps bursts.


----------



## Kiton (Aug 23, 2021)

Nelu said:


> The R5 still does single frames, you know?


Not on "silent shutter"!!


----------



## exige24 (Aug 23, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Bruh. Look at the world. If your not what are you really doing in the space of you want to make money. This is an amazing photo camera, and well regarded as the best for the money in that department. As soon as someone says that, they also say but the video is behind camera x.
> 
> Most cameras are hybrid and are used as such, Pentax is still out there though.
> 
> On another note the fro is saying the threshold for over heating seems to be extended, that is a welcome Suprise.



I know. If only they made cameras that focused on video for all these videophiles so it wouldn't detract from my photography cameras. What a frustrating situation. 

What's that you say? 

Oh. 


Hate the focus on video.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 23, 2021)

Kiton said:


> Not on "silent shutter"!!


Yes it does.


----------



## Kiton (Aug 23, 2021)

Viggo said:


> Yes it does.



You are right that is does do single.
The point I was trying to make was it is single or way too many frames.
Something in the middle would be greatly appreciated by many.


----------



## entoman (Aug 23, 2021)

Kiton said:


> You are right that is does do single.
> The point I was trying to make was it is single or way too many frames.
> Something in the middle would be greatly appreciated by many.


I'd love to know what excuse or "reasoning" Canon can offer for restricting electronic shutter to single shot or 20fps.
And I'd love to know their excuse or "reasoning" for disabling exposure bracketing with electronic shutter.

This isn't the usual "crippling" of cameras to protect sales of higher end models, it's just lack of forethought.
... and it could so easily be fixed with a firmware update, but all they seem to think about is video.
Don't they even realise that 90% of R5 owners will probably never shoot *any* video, let alone 8K?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 24, 2021)

entoman said:


> I'd love to know what excuse or "reasoning" Canon can offer for restricting electronic shutter to single shot or 20fps.
> And I'd love to know their excuse or "reasoning" for disabling exposure bracketing with electronic shutter.
> 
> This isn't the usual "crippling" of cameras to protect sales of higher end models, it's just lack of forethought.
> ...


I would love to know the excuse or "reasoning" why someone would buy a camera that lacks a feature they clearly need... Guess I am part of the 10% that bought the camera that had what I wanted from the start not because I was hoping it would become what I wanted in the future...

I get it you want something to be added for your use case but that is no reason to sound like a typical [insert other brand here] fanboi.


----------



## entoman (Aug 24, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I would love to know the excuse or "reasoning" why someone would buy a camera that lacks a feature they clearly need...


I own an R5 - I bought it because I already had an extensive 5DS-based Canon system, but I wanted a better sensor, silent shutter, faster burst speed and IBIS, so the R5 was the obvious choice, and despite its shortcomings, I don't regret buying it.

Some features are so obvious that you take it for granted that they'll be included, and I kinda took it for granted that the camera would have such an obvious feature as the ability to bracket exposures with electronic shutter. And before you repeat the "should have checked first" mantra, let me tell you something - there is NO mention of this in the instruction manual, which I downloaded and read fully before buying the camera, and there has been NO mention of it in any of the numerous reviews that I read prior to purchase. And there was NO option to visit a camera store and spend an hour going one by one through every feature (or lack thereof) in the camera, because there was this thing called Covid, which kept all non-essential stores closed for months, so like most other people, I bought it on line.

The R5 is a fine camera, the best I've owned, and I don't regret buying it, but it's by no means perfect, and most of its faults/inadequacies could so simply be rectified with a firmware update. Yet here we are, a year later, and despite numerous complaints and suggestions from users, most of the shortcomings remain unaddressed. Elsewhere in this thread you'll find at least 20 shortcomings listed, presumably by other genuine owners of the R5, and most of them relate to things that Canon should have thought of and addressed before they released the camera.

... and I wouldn't mind betting, that whatever camera you own is lacking in certain features that *you* would like to be addressed, if you use your camera for anything other than straightforward snapshots. Would you like those features/bugs to be addressed in firmware updates? Yes, of course you would. No camera is perfect at launch, but in this day and age it is an expectation that manufacturers will listen to users, and update their firmware to reflect reasonable requests.

You accuse me of "sounding like a typical fanboi", but read your own post - you sound like a person who pretends that whatever they have purchased is absolutely perfect and in no need of improvement. Now what are such folk called? Yep, "fanboys"


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 24, 2021)

entoman said:


> I own an R5 - I bought it because I already had an extensive 5DS-based Canon system, but I wanted a better sensor, silent shutter, faster burst speed and IBIS, so the R5 was the obvious choice, and despite its shortcomings, I don't regret buying it.
> 
> Some features are so obvious that you take it for granted that they'll be included, and I kinda took it for granted that the camera would have such an obvious feature as the ability to bracket exposures with electronic shutter. And before you repeat the "should have checked first" mantra, let me tell you something - there is NO mention of this in the instruction manual, which I downloaded and read fully before buying the camera, and there has been NO mention of it in any of the numerous reviews that I read prior to purchase. And there was NO option to visit a camera store and spend an hour going one by one through every feature (or lack thereof) in the camera, because there was this thing called Covid, which kept all non-essential stores closed for months, so like most other people, I bought it on line.
> 
> The R5 is a fine camera, the best I've owned, and I don't regret buying it, but it's by no means perfect, and most of its faults/inadequacies could so simply be rectified with a firmware update. Yet here we are, a year later, and despite numerous complaints and suggestions from users, most of the shortcomings remain unaddressed. Elsewhere in this thread you'll find at least 20 shortcomings listed, and most of them relate to things that Canon should have thought of and addressed before they released the camera.


Cool, still *NO* reason to be a total tit about. 

Lots of other members have presented their frustration with missing specs or features in this and many other threads without resorting to using tired terms like "crippling". 

BTW I am a software engineer that works with firmware all the time and while you might think these 'issues' are simple fixes there is likely a perfectly good reason they are not being addressed. I have no idea what those reasons are because I have never looked at Canon's code. 

I will speculate about the 20FPS limit using the silent shutter though:

I think it is due at least in part to the readout speed of the sensor, any slower than 20FPS and they will introduce banding so they locked the FPS for the best possible results.
That is my educated WAG so take it for what is worth. 

Cheers


----------



## macrunning (Aug 24, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Actually, that ain't what I am saying. Your interpretation is poor. You keep dreaming about that pure stills Canon. Ain't gonna happen... Ever. If you think stills photographers are being ignored, then you have not held a modern digital camera in your cotton pickin' life. Just plain ignorant.


To quote you - "If you think stills photographers are being ignored, then you have not held a modern digital camera in your cotton pickin' life. Just plain ignorant"

FYI - I shoot with the R5. If that's not modern I don't know what is. I haven't dreamed about the "pure stills Canon". I just think it would be nice to have a camera from Canon that focused on stills photography and maybe they put a little more attention to detail behind it and not worry about video stuff. As for ignorant, well I'll leave that to you. I'm not the one slinging petty names and accusations around. It's ok for folks to act their age online, maybe if more did so it wouldn't be such a disgusting place sometimes.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 24, 2021)

macrunning said:


> To quote you - "If you think stills photographers are being ignored, then you have not held a modern digital camera in your cotton pickin' life. Just plain ignorant"
> 
> FYI - I shoot with the R5. If that's not modern I don't know what is. I haven't dreamed about the "pure stills Canon". I just think it would be nice to have a camera from Canon that focused on stills photography and maybe they put a little more attention to detail behind it and not worry about video stuff. As for ignorant, well I'll leave that to you. I'm not the one slinging petty names and accusations around. It's ok for folks to act their age online, maybe if more did so it wouldn't be such a disgusting place sometimes.


Again, if you believe stills shooters are being ignored....

You really believe it? You made an outlandish statement. I followed with more outlandish B.S.


----------



## entoman (Aug 24, 2021)

Ramage:

"Cool, still NO reason to be a total tit about. 

Lots of other members have presented their frustration with missing specs or features in this and many other threads without resorting to using tired terms like "crippling". 

BTW I am a software engineer that works with firmware all the time and while you might think these 'issues' are simple fixes there is likely a perfectly good reason they are not being addressed. I have no idea what those reasons are because I have never looked at Canon's code. 

I will speculate about the 20FPS limit using the silent shutter though:

I think it is due at least in part to the readout speed of the sensor, any slower than 20FPS and they will introduce banding so they locked the FPS for the best possible results.
That is my educated WAG so take it for what is worth".


Maybe you should read my post properly before replying. If you had done so, you might have noticed that I placed the word "crippling" in quote marks, thus indicating that it is not a statement by me, but a term that I contest...

You might also consider your language. Calling someone a "total tit" does you NO credit whatsoever.

At least you've managed to come up with a possible explanation why there are no slower burst speeds than 20fps in electronic shutter, which sounds reasonable.

But no reasoning or speculation has been forthcoming regarding my other complaint i.e. that bracketing is not possible with electronic shutter, so perhaps you can think of a reason?
Any reason why say a bracketed series of 3 or 5 shots can't be shot at the 20fps burst speed? Such a facility would enable focus bracketing and exposure bracketing (especially for HDR) to be shot with minimal opportunity for the subject or camera to move between frames, so it's a strange omission.

Personally I'm still inclined to think that both "issues" are due to lack of forethought at the design stage, and yes, I do find that frustrating, and adequate grounds for a rant.

Cheers.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 24, 2021)

entoman said:


> Ramage:
> 
> "Cool, still NO reason to be a total tit about.
> 
> ...


I am not looking for credit just calling it like I see it, like I always do. 

I see you edited your previous post while I was responding and inferred I was a Canon Fanboi. Guilty as charged, shocking I like Canon products and I post on a Canon dedicated forum. 

BTW I am being condescending to you because I find your posts dripping in an tone of patronizing self importance that I loathe.

Guess I am triggered

To others that have to read this I am sorry, I know I should have used my better judgement and just hit Ignore. 

I will strive to do better in the future.


----------



## CvH (Aug 24, 2021)

vangelismm said:


> Does not make sense but if you set matrix metering it will do spot meter linked to af point.


What is matrix metering? There are only 4 metering modes: Evaluative, Partial, Spot and Centre-weighted average.


----------



## Southstorm (Aug 24, 2021)

CvH said:


> What is matrix metering? There are only 4 metering modes: Evaluative, Partial, Spot and Centre-weighted average.


Evaluative = Matrix


----------



## entoman (Aug 24, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I will strive to do better in the future.


You need to.


----------



## entoman (Aug 24, 2021)

exige24 said:


> I know. If only they made cameras that focused on video for all these videophiles so it wouldn't detract from my photography cameras. What a frustrating situation.
> 
> What's that you say?
> 
> ...


As a stills-only shooter, with zero interest in video, in principle I agree with you, but it's debatable whether having video in a camera detracts from the stills side.

I can only think immediately of one detracting feature, i.e. fully articulated screens. I prefer a tilting screen, as do many other stills shooters. Panasonic have produced a screen that tilts in both horizontal *and* vertical positions to satisfy stills users, but their screen additionally swings out sideways for the video crowd, making everyone happy. Some Fujifilm cameras have screens with the same concept, but a different design. It must be possible for Canon, Nikon and Sony to also produce such dual-purpose screens, without infringing Panasonic or Fujifilm patents.

Some have suggested that hybrid cameras have more complex menu systems, but I don't see that as a problem. There's nothing to prevent manufacturers from designing separate menus for stills and video, and allowing the user to disable the menu that he/she doesn't want. In any case, touch screen menus are so quick to use, that it is no longer necessary to scroll through multiple pages to access the items you want to select.

I'd be interested to know (seriously) any other reasons why you are "anti-hybrid".


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 24, 2021)

entoman said:


> *I own an R5 *- I bought it because I already had an extensive 5DS-based Canon system, but I wanted a better sensor, silent shutter, faster burst speed and IBIS, so the R5 was the obvious choice, and despite its shortcomings, I don't regret buying it.


I also own the R5 and the R6. Great Cameras  Oh I have also owned the R, RP, 6D, 7D, 5D MKiii, and the 5D Mkiv. 


entoman said:


> Some features are so obvious that you *take it for granted *that they'll be included, and I kinda took it for granted that the camera would have such an obvious feature as the ability to bracket exposures with electronic shutter


I take nothing for granted with changing technology. For that reason I ensure the feature(s) I need are included on day 1. 


entoman said:


> And before you repeat the *"should have checked first"* mantra, let me tell you something


In order to repeat something I would have had to say it in the first place which I did not - I did take your self righteous post where you used "reasoning" and "crippling" and used that to ask a simple question, even if I was being an asshole. 


entoman said:


> because there was this thing called Covid


So that is why all these people have been wearing masks for the last 18 months... Thanks captain obvious... 


entoman said:


> most of its faults/inadequacies could so simply be rectified with a firmware update


It is all so simple damn Canon must really have it out for you...


entoman said:


> Elsewhere in this thread you'll find at *least 20 shortcomings* listed, presumably by other genuine owners of the R5, and most of them relate to things that Canon should have thought of and addressed before they released the camera.


Yep lots of great ideas and feedback that I have personally shared with CPS (Canon Professional Services) Canada. 


entoman said:


> ... and I wouldn't mind betting, that whatever camera you own is lacking in certain features that *you* would like to be addressed, if you use your camera for anything other than straightforward snapshots.


You would be wrong but thanks for thinking of me - If you would like to see some of my "snapshots" you can see some of my work on this site. Please feel free to share your work in any of the many picture threads here on Canon Rumors. Lots of amazing work and people are always really receptive. 


entoman said:


> You accuse me of "sounding like a typical fanboi", but read your own post - you sound like a person who *pretends* that whatever they have purchased is absolutely perfect and in no need of improvement. Now what are such folk called? Yep, "fanboys"


I do not pretend anything because I know what I wanted and bought it. Again you are right I am a Canon Fan!!!

@entoman I am really enjoying your take on things please do not change a thing!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 24, 2021)

entoman said:


> You need to.


@entoman when you are right you are right! 

Never change!!!


----------



## entoman (Aug 24, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I also own the R5 and the R6. Great Cameras  Oh I have also owned the R, RP, 6D, 7D, 5D MKiii, and the 5D Mkiv.
> 
> I take nothing for granted with changing technology. For that reason I ensure the feature(s) I need are included on day 1.
> 
> ...


Well at least you admit you were "being an asshole", so I forgive you 

Have a nice day (really)


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 24, 2021)

entoman said:


> Well at least you admit you were "being an asshole", so I forgive you
> 
> Have a nice day (really)


That right there is an example of being the better man Person

Damn you


----------



## CvH (Aug 25, 2021)

Southstorm said:


> Evaluative = Matrix


Evaluative is metering the entire scene. I want metering to the specific area where the af focus is pointed to.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 25, 2021)

CvH said:


> Evaluative is metering the entire scene. I want metering to the specific area where the af focus is pointed to.


On Canon MILCs the evaluative metering is heavily weighted towards the focus point. It's still not focuspoint linked spot metering, but it does a decent job of properly metering the subject in most situations.


----------



## CvH (Aug 26, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> On Canon MILCs the evaluative metering is heavily weighted towards the focus point. It's still not focuspoint linked spot metering, but it does a decent job of properly metering the subject in most situations.


I know but it’s still not good enough with very contrast subject and background.


----------



## angelisland (Aug 27, 2021)

CvH said:


> I know but it’s still not good enough with very contrast subject and background.


This works well for me with contrasty scenes. Whatever is in focus is well exposed, the rest may be blown or not - depending on just how contrasty it is.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2021)

CvH said:


> I know but it’s still not good enough with very contrast subject and background.


in that case, use what you see through the evf to tweak your exposure. One of the great pluses of an evf is that it is wysiwyg - I use manual iso for most of the time.


----------



## RayRob (Aug 27, 2021)

Sadly, like others, I have to report that the 1.4.0 firware update for the EOS R5 has caused an incompatibility issue with my CFExpress memory card which now locks up the camera (requiring battery removal to release) . The Camera returns a message that 'Card 1' is not working and recommends reformatting the card in the camera. The format routine appears to progress normally but does not complete and fials to resolve the issue. The Card is an Integral 256GB CF Express Ultima PRO X2 type B. The card contuinues to work normally through an Integral USB CFExpress card reader attached to my Win 10 Laptop. I haven't yet found a solution and have an open support ticket with Integral in their '3 day' queue awaiting attention.


----------



## CvH (Aug 31, 2021)

AlanF said:


> in that case, use what you see through the evf to tweak your exposure. One of the great pluses of an evf is that it is wysiwyg - I use manual iso for most of the time.



Agree and that will work when shooting relatively static subjects/scenes, but will not work if the subject is rapidly moving between high contrast background.


----------



## CvH (Aug 31, 2021)

angelisland said:


> This works well for me with contrasty scenes. Whatever is in focus is well exposed, the rest may be blown or not - depending on just how contrasty it is.


Correct but only if the subject isn’t black or dark colours and relatively static.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 31, 2021)

CvH said:


> Agree and that will work when shooting relatively static subjects/scenes, but will not work if the subject is rapidly moving between high contrast background.


I don't understand - I tweak in manual so the subject is sufficiently bright but not with highlights clipped, and it doesn't matter whether or not if the subject is rapidly moving against backgrounds of different contrasts. For what I want to do, I want to get a constant exposure during bursts or sequential shots, and auto iso is not reliable enough for small subjects against a rapidly changing background luminance. I do shoot in RAW and prefer to err on the side of underexposure as far as iso is concerned as it's difficult to rescue blown highlights.


----------



## Phillips88 (Aug 31, 2021)

Anyone else notice the lcd screen going crazy when in 1080/60 combined with crop sensor mode?

Might do it in other 1080 modes, but this is where I noticed it.


----------



## PhilCrean (Sep 2, 2021)

Looks to me like the IBIS issue with Mechanical Shutter is still not fixed....
Anyone else noticed this? And have you noticed an improvement using Electronic First Curtain Shutter?
TIA
Phil


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2021)

PhilCrean said:


> Looks to me like the IBIS issue with Mechanical Shutter is still not fixed....
> Anyone else noticed this? And have you noticed an improvement using Electronic First Curtain Shutter?
> TIA
> Phil


Absolutely fixed for me at least..


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 2, 2021)

PhilCrean said:


> Looks to me like the IBIS issue with Mechanical Shutter is still not fixed....
> Anyone else noticed this? And have you noticed an improvement using Electronic First Curtain Shutter?
> TIA
> Phil





Viggo said:


> Absolutely fixed for me at least..


@PhilCrean might be talking about shutter shock at lower shutter speeds using the full mechanical shutter. If so this likely will be not be addressed in firmware.

@Viggo I can also confirm the slight twist we were seeing on first shots has been fixed for me with:

Fixes an issue in which sufficient image stabilization effects may not be attained immediately after the start of shooting."


----------



## tron (Sep 3, 2021)

Well I took a few shots with R5 using 1.4.0 firmware at low speed. The first was shaky. Speed was around 1/30 (I have deleted them since they were test ones) the lens was RF85mm 1.2L. I had chosen EFCS. But IBIS effect was obvious when looking through EVF when I had set it to be always ON.

But it could be me. I have not repeated the test. Also, I should try electronic shutter too.


----------



## CvH (Sep 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I don't understand - I tweak in manual so the subject is sufficiently bright but not with highlights clipped, and it doesn't matter whether or not if the subject is rapidly moving against backgrounds of different contrasts. For what I want to do, I want to get a constant exposure during bursts or sequential shots, and auto iso is not reliable enough for small subjects against a rapidly changing background luminance. I do shoot in RAW and prefer to err on the side of underexposure as far as iso is concerned as it's difficult to rescue blown highlights.


Correct and that how I normally set my exposure if there is only one subject. But what if you want to switch between dark and light subjects as well as dynamic background? BTW, I only shoot RAW. 90+% of my camera settings are Manual mode with Auto ISO and Manual mode with Manual ISO.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 3, 2021)

CvH said:


> Correct and that how I normally set my exposure if there is only one subject. But what if you want to switch between dark and light subjects as well as dynamic background? BTW, I only shoot RAW. 90+% of my camera settings are Manual mode with Auto ISO and Manual mode with Manual ISO.


It's not a problem I often face. When I do need to change exposure settings quickly, I find with mirrorless I can quickly turn the iso dial in manual to get the right exposure seen in the evf. Clumsy, maybe, but it works.


----------



## PhilCrean (Sep 3, 2021)

Ramage said:


> @PhilCrean might be talking about shutter shock at lower shutter speeds using the full mechanical shutter. If so this likely will be not be addressed in firmware.





Ramage said:


> @Viggo I can also confirm the slight twist we were seeing on first shots has been fixed for me with





Ramage said:


> Fixes an issue in which sufficient image stabilization effects may not be attained immediately after the start of shooting."


Thanks guys..
I was referring to MS use at low slow speeds and have set IBIS to "Shot Only".

Am planning to try with EFCS today and see how that works.

Seems a great shame that the IBIS cannot be made to work properly with the MS.

Phil


----------



## PhilCrean (Sep 3, 2021)

PhilCrean said:


> Thanks guys..
> I was referring to MS use at low slow speeds and have set IBIS to "Shot Only".
> 
> Am planning to try with EFCS today and see how that works.
> ...





PhilCrean said:


> Ok so been out playing with EFCS and IBIS set to "Shot Only" and this is now working well...



Wish Canon would tell us about these issues and how to deal with them!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 3, 2021)

PhilCrean said:


> Thanks guys..
> I was referring to MS use at low slow speeds and have set IBIS to "Shot Only".
> 
> Am planning to try with EFCS today and see how that works.
> ...


I almost exclusively use MS, and get consistently great results. What exactly is this issue?


----------



## PhilCrean (Sep 3, 2021)

Viggo said:


> I almost exclusively use MS, and get consistently great results. What exactly is this issue?


With lower shutter speeds, ie: 1/125 or less images not sharp. It's allegedly an issue known as "Shutter bounce", or, "shutter shock".
Phil


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 3, 2021)

PhilCrean said:


> With lower shutter speeds, ie: 1/125 or less images not sharp. It's allegedly an issue known as "Shutter bounce", or, "shutter shock".
> Phil


If you go below 1/60s they become sharp again, it's the band between approx 1/60 and 1/200 that is susceptible to "shutter shock" on Canon systems using fully mechanical shutter. It happens both with IBIS, ILIS and IBIS+ILIS. 
Since I don't have anything faster than f/1.8 I'm on either EFCS or ES. Autumn is near, so when indoors starts needing to have lights on during the day I stop using ES.


----------



## PhilCrean (Sep 3, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> If you go below 1/60s they become sharp again, it's the band between approx 1/60 and 1/200 that is susceptible to "shutter shock" on Canon systems using fully mechanical shutter. It happens both with IBIS, ILIS and IBIS+ILIS.
> Since I don't have anything faster than f/1.8 I'm on either EFCS or ES. Autumn is near, so when indoors starts needing to have lights on during the day I stop using ES.


Ok, thanks for that insight... I'll check out the below 1/60 speeds on MS for interest, but I reckon I'll probably just stick with the EFCS.
Phil


----------



## Refraction (Sep 5, 2021)

Unfortunately after upgrading the firmware, now experiencing camera freeze in both photo and video modes on all three R5's.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 5, 2021)

Refraction said:


> Unfortunately after upgrading the firmware, now experiencing camera freeze in both photo and video modes on all three R5's.


Thanks for letting us know. Is this happening with CF Express cards only? They did make a change to that aspect in the firmware…


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 5, 2021)

I shot 10 000 pictures with the firmware 1.4.0 without freeze (8000 Sony though CF , 2000 Sandisc Sd)


----------



## David_D (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm new to following rumors about firmware and camera releases, so I am wondering (you could call it wishful thinking) what the chances are that there are some hidden improvements in the 1.4.0 firmware that Canon will enable in 1.4.1 soon after the R3 is released? My line of reasoning is:

The 1.4.0 update has been scheduled for summer (July/August) for some time
The R3 was originally due to be released sooner (perhaps April when the development announcement was made)
Canon developed the 1.4.0 firmware at the same time as the R3 firmware, with new features added to both (where possible)
*Canon don't was to spoil the surprise of all the new features in the R3 before it is announced*
Canon did not want to delay the 1.4.0 firmware update
Canon disabled the new features in 1.4.0 and will enable in 1.4.1

The obvious example is the electronic shutter sound (seen, or rather heard, in a YouTube video). If the R5 can make an annoying beep when it acquires focus, I'm sure it can emit a satisfying purr when it unleashes 20fps! There may be countless other new features in the R3 that can be enables in the R5 with new firmware, we are yet to discover  
Clearly any one of my assumptions could be wrong, but it is plausible to me at least!


----------



## Refraction (Sep 7, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Is this happening with CF Express cards only? They did make a change to that aspect in the firmware…


One camera (mainly video shooting) has just the CF express and that froze on two separate days, once in photo mode and the other day in video mode. The others have two cards (mainly photo shooting), both froze in photo mode.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 7, 2021)

Refraction said:


> One camera (mainly video shooting) has just the CF express and that froze on two separate days, once in photo mode and the other day in video mode. The others have two cards (mainly photo shooting), both froze in photo mode.


I see, thanks for providing further details. If you get a chance it would be great to know if the cameras are still freezing with just 1 SD card in the slot and no CF express card…

Really sucks that all 3 cameras are having the issue at once.. damn


----------



## Refraction (Sep 7, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I see, thanks for providing further details. If you get a chance it would be great to know if the cameras are still freezing with just 1 SD card in the slot and no CF express card…
> 
> Really sucks that all 3 cameras are having the issue at once.. damn


I won't be shooting with just an SD card and it really needs to be used for a day continually for this error to appear. Someone else may have the experience where they dont use a CF Express card for a wedding or a day long shoot.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 13, 2021)

Refraction said:


> I won't be shooting with just an SD card and it really needs to be used for a day continually for this error to appear. Someone else may have the experience where they dont use a CF Express card for a wedding or a day long shoot.



Fair enough. It was just a trouble shooting suggestion which may provide a point of data on the issue. If you don’t have the time to test it that way, that’s understandable. Good luck


----------



## anderzon (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi!

Since updating to firmware 1.4.0 my R5 camera (with original batterygrip) can´t recognize my original canon batteries LP-E6NH. If i try them without the grip they seems to work fine. Anyone else having this issue?
Is it possible to rollback the firmware one step, or install the 1.4.0 firmware once again?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kit. (Nov 15, 2021)

anderzon said:


> Hi!
> 
> Since updating to firmware 1.4.0 my R5 camera (with original batterygrip) can´t recognize my original canon batteries LP-E6NH. If i try them without the grip they seems to work fine. Anyone else having this issue?


No such problems with R5, firmware 1.4.0, battery grip (with original firmware 1.0.0), and two LP-E6NH batteries here.

What does the camera say about the batteries exactly?
What does Canon support say about that?


----------



## anderzon (Nov 16, 2021)

The camera says (translated from swedish) "Battery communication fault" "Is this battery/batteries original with the canon logotype?"
Updated the firmware with batterygrip mounted which could be a bad decision from my side...
Canon support (CPS) only advice is to send the camera for service.

Is it possible to reinstall 1.4.0 firmware (with the batterygrip unmounted)? Is it possible to downgrade firmware?


----------



## Kit. (Nov 16, 2021)

anderzon said:


> The camera says (translated from swedish) "Battery communication fault" "Is this battery/batteries original with the canon logotype?"
> Updated the firmware with batterygrip mounted which could be a bad decision from my side...


I have updated the firmware to 1.4.0 without unmounting the battery grip. Have no such problem.

It looks like your battery grip itself is faulty. Can you go to a camera shop and try it with another battery grip?

Or maybe it's worth trying to clean the grip's electrical contacts (both camera-side and battery-side).


----------



## Viggo (Nov 16, 2021)

A MAJOR update is only two weeks out, holymoly!

https://www.photographyblog.com/new...q7_5wVYMjQW9eOhKqSsiXNF6FjDOh0IKuTmiAW-6RHw_0


----------



## puffo25 (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi all, version 1.5 is out for the R5. However for some reasons on the canonrumors page it is NOT possible to post any comment. Why?
Also, I cannot find anywhere online the update R5 manual (covering also firmware 1.5) downloadable... Please help me...


----------



## angelisland (Dec 4, 2021)

__





Canon : Product Manual : EOS R5 : Customizing AF Functions






cam.start.canon


----------



## puffo25 (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi all, version 1.5 is out for the R5. However for some reasons on the canonrumors page it is NOT possible to post any comment. Why?


----------

